# August 2014



## xemmax

Our wedding is booked for August 2014!


----------



## xemmax

We went to see the venue for the second time today, this time with my parents and Nick's dad and his partner. Even though we've been before, I was blown away by it all over again, I really can't imagine getting married anywhere else now. It was really important to me to get the approval of my parents as they are contributing a large amount of money to the wedding and thankfully they love it. We're hopefully going to provisionally book tonight :happydance:

We also need to check that the church is still available. The church we were originally allowed to marry in is this one (which suffice to say, we politely declined :rofl:):

https://s0.geograph.org.uk/geophotos/01/94/13/1941373_b73edaef.jpg

Instead we were allowed to marry in this one beside the local nature reserve:
https://www.nottshistory.org.uk/images/attenborough/attenborough-church-2004.jpg
https://www.travelthrutime.com/Photo/ResizedImage/75/600/600/Attenborough-Church-P1446.jpg

The venue we've looked at is set amongst farmland, it's an old country house:

https://www.swancarfarmcountryhouse.com/images/swan2.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/c0.155.851.315/p851x315/470739_342879095761269_1302344657_o.jpg

I'm absolutely torn between two colour themes but I'll post about them another time as at the moment I'm so focused on getting this booked!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Ohhh your venue is lovely! Id like something similar for the inside of mine.


----------



## xemmax

maryp0ppins said:


> Ohhh your venue is lovely! Id like something similar for the inside of mine.

Thanks hun, I definitely think it's got the right mix of formal and friendly! I always envisaged a wedding in a stately home but I think I'd be scared to touch anything :haha:


----------



## DanielleM

New stalker here, all of that looks amazing Emma. It was only a few months ago on the X Factor thread we were discussing about getting married!! Now this year on the X Factor thread we will be on the countdown :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking :)

Wow what a lovely way to propose, did you have any clue he was going to do it ?

Your venue is beautiful!


----------



## aly888

Oh my god aren't you just the most good looking couple (family) ever!!!! Such a lovely way to propose too. 

I'm so glad you turned that church down :lol: I could see the picture and I was thinking back to other posts you've made in here and was thinking the two didn't seem to match up!! Your chosen church and venue are just stunning. So amazing!!


----------



## Tasha

Yay, so glad you FINALLY made a journal. Cant wait to see it all come together x


----------



## xemmax

DanielleM said:


> New stalker here, all of that looks amazing Emma. It was only a few months ago on the X Factor thread we were discussing about getting married!! Now this year on the X Factor thread we will be on the countdown :happydance:

Aww Danielle, that doesn't seem like 2 minutes ago! Just think, the one after we will be married women! Eeeeek!



Lauren25 said:


> Stalking :)
> 
> Wow what a lovely way to propose, did you have any clue he was going to do it ?
> 
> Your venue is beautiful!

Thanks hun :) well I picked the ring a couple of months before from an antiques website and the status changed to 'sold' so I assumed he'd bought it! I had no idea he was going to do it when he did it though, he pulled it off so well, managed to get me up to this beautiful little chapel on a hill by the sea to propose (incidentally the chapel he was named after, St Nicholas). It was all very well planned!

This is a photo of us taken by the pilot of the plane, mid proposal!
https://instagram.com/p/RCrb2viIi-/



aly888 said:


> Oh my god aren't you just the most good looking couple (family) ever!!!! Such a lovely way to propose too.
> 
> I'm so glad you turned that church down :lol: I could see the picture and I was thinking back to other posts you've made in here and was thinking the two didn't seem to match up!! Your chosen church and venue are just stunning. So amazing!!

Ahh thanks, just a flattering photo though :haha: oh my god the church is really something else, I can honestly say I don't know of any worse looking churches haha! We were so thankful when we allowed to marry at the other one!



Tasha said:


> Yay, so glad you FINALLY made a journal. Cant wait to see it all come together x

Thanks lovely :hugs: need to pick your married brains for help :winkwink:


----------



## xemmax

Tonight something awful happened. I was drawing up a provisional list of food etc to email the venue with as they insist on giving you a quote before you make a provisional booking and I discovered that being the absolute moron that I am, I had neglected to see that their prices at exclusive of VAT :cry: I am so upset. It makes it totally overpriced

I really don't know what to do. I really believed we'd marry there when I was there today, I feel so confused! In a panic I decided to add up costs for another venue, Stubton Hall:

https://www.stubtonhall.co.uk/images/frontpage/stubton-lakeside.jpg

We originally ruled it out because of the cost but when I added up the cost properly it will work out cheaper than the other place providing we can rent out the rooms to guests. Plus we wouldn't need cars, cake is included and flowers for tables are provided.

I just don't know, we're going to try and view this one but I'm gutted that I had started to really envisage my day and now I'm back at square one again!


----------



## DanielleM

Could you not look around at other places that are not necessarily used for weddings that come in cheaper? I was looking for somewhere for 100 guests and most hotels and halls were coming in at over 10k as you have to use their caterer. I found a gorgeous village hall that can seat 140s and hold 200 nightime guests. It has a seperate lounge with big comfortable sofas for guests quiet time and a smaller room where the hog roast and buffet is going to be held. But more importantly a bar! I am hiring it for the Friday to set up, Saturday for the wedding and Sunday to clear up for a grand total of 300 and the caterer is costing 1k. A hell of a lot less than 10k. Granted I am going to have to do a lot of stuff myself like the set up but at least I know it will be done how I like it. The clearing up will not be too bad as the caterer does all the crockery and cutlery etc. Just have a look around at not very obvious venues, it really has paid off for me but it did take me a few months to come across it Xxx


----------



## Mummy May

You really are a good looking family lol! I'm sorry about your venue, maybe they would give you a discount if you considered a week day wedding? Always worth asking if you have your heart set on it xx


----------



## xemmax

Wow Danielle that sounds amazing! Such a good deal and I love the fact you get a day to set it up and a day to clear up too. My problem is that I am so time limited because of studying that I just need someone to do it all for me, otherwise I would love to do something like that. Maybe I could get a wedding planner with the money I'd save? I dunno, will have a look later though, thanks for the suggestion!

Aww thanks Mummy May! Unfortunately the weekday weddings are only marginally cheaper as the food and drinks are still charged at the same price and that's where most of the costs lie :(


----------



## xemmax

We now have an appointment for Monday at the Hall. I worked out the prices in depth last night and this one is actually around a grand cheaper, and if we rented out all of the bedrooms to guests, that would save another £2k on top of that! I literally cannot believe that this one is cheaper, let alone by that much :wacko:

I still have my heart set on the other place so it isn't ruled out, but we'd have to majorly scrimp on another things to go for it which is a big shame.


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm so sorry about the venue! I know that this is probably not your thing at all and it's about an hour away from you but this place is very cheap and quirky and lets you self cater. Definitely not for everyone though! https://www.victoriabaths.org.uk

How much is Stubton Hall? It really is so beautiful! I have 22 bedrooms at my venue too and we're asking for £100 per room for both nights which takes loads off of our venue cost. Guests don't really mind paying either as they would likely have to pay the same or more for another hotel and not have the luxury of staying at that venue with everyone else. You could ask for guests to pay for their rooms instead of a wedding gift if you felt bad about it. 

I really really hope you find somewhere!


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> I'm so sorry about the venue! I know that this is probably not your thing at all and it's about an hour away from you but this place is very cheap and quirky and lets you self cater. Definitely not for everyone though! https://www.victoriabaths.org.uk
> 
> How much is Stubton Hall? It really is so beautiful! I have 22 bedrooms at my venue too and we're asking for £100 per room for both nights which takes loads off of our venue cost. Guests don't really mind paying either as they would likely have to pay the same or more for another hotel and not have the luxury of staying at that venue with everyone else. You could ask for guests to pay for their rooms instead of a wedding gift if you felt bad about it.
> 
> I really really hope you find somewhere!

Wow that is stunning! I'd love somewhere like that but unfortunately it's too far. It's nearly 2 hours from us, Stubton is already an hour away :dohh:

Ok in order to work out how much each would cost I had to include the extras that one offers and the other doesn't, so these prices include venue hire, wedding breakfast for 105 adults and 20 children (cut our list down from 150), evening buffet, nibbles, drinks package, coffee, decorations, cars, chair covers, bedrooms and cake...


Spoiler
Deleted

The bedrooms at Stubton range from £127-187 so we could recoup roughly £2500 of that too. I honestly can't believe it is working out cheaper :wacko:


----------



## emyandpotato

If it works out so much cheaper then definitely go for it! It's nicer than the other venue too, though I know you were worried about it being too grand, but you can make it much more casual with cleverly chosen decor. I mean, our venue is rather grand but we're having a sort of bohemian vibe and it will all be very laid back. All you'd really have to organise would be your invites, photographer, dress, bridal party, rings and honeymoon, which will certainly make things easier for you with your PGCE in progress!

ETA: Sorry about my terrible geography, I thought Nottingham was closer than it is!


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> If it works out so much cheaper then definitely go for it! It's nicer than the other venue too, though I know you were worried about it being too grand, but you can make it much more casual with cleverly chosen decor. I mean, our venue is rather grand but we're having a sort of bohemian vibe and it will all be very laid back. All you'd really have to organise would be your invites, photographer, dress, bridal party, rings and honeymoon, which will certainly make things easier for you with your PGCE in progress!
> 
> ETA: Sorry about my terrible geography, I thought Nottingham was closer than it is!

It would definitely make things easier as I'd have so little to do, and I could invest more time into personalising it. Presuming we could get the rooms booked out to family it would only cost us what I intended to pay the other place before I realised it didn't include VAT, plus this was my original first choice that I ruled out because of costs. Ahhh I just don't know, I still have my heart on the other place but I think it's because we've been twice now so I really let myself imagine myself there. Hopefully Stubton will impress though and then at least that way it will make my mind up! Wouldn't be able to have a church wedding though which upsets me a little bit :(

Haha it's ok, I didn't really know either until I googled!


----------



## emyandpotato

Do you have to have your ceremony there? :( If it's really important to have a religous aspect could you have a blessing at a later date, or even have a blessing in a church abroad whilst on your honeymoon (if you're having one!)?


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> Do you have to have your ceremony there? :( If it's really important to have a religous aspect could you have a blessing at a later date, or even have a blessing in a church abroad whilst on your honeymoon (if you're having one!)?

We're not christened, let alone Christians, so we can only get married in specific churches. I am at a bit of a weird point in my life though and have gone from extreme atheist to a believer of some sort, so I really wanted a spiritual element to the ceremony. Such a good idea to have a blessing on honeymoon though! I haven't even though about honeymoons yet, eek! Are you going anywhere? I guess having your wedding at a house you're staying at for a few days is a kind of honeymoon isn't it?


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeah I'm really looking forward to spending the three days with everyone, hopefully I won't be too stressed with the wedding itself and can just enjoy it! We're going to Shambala this summer and that's all we had planned as the wedding is very close to Christmas but last week OH fell into a pothole on a walkway whilst he had Rory in the carrier and he badly broke his ankle and has put a claim in, sooo if he gets some money through that we may consider a honeymoon! Every cloud and all that! Do you have anywhere in mind for yours?


----------



## xemmax

Oh god that is awful, your poor OH! Fingers crossed you get something good out of it though! Where would you consider? We'd like to go to Asia but not sure where, we went to Bali last year for a wedding and it was absolutely amazing. Not sure I'd want to be that far from Oli though, so may look closer to home, quite fancy Italy!


----------



## emyandpotato

Honestly no idea! I have only seen Europe and Canada once when I was small so there are so many places I'd love to see! The only thing I'd hate is a package holiday where we just sit by a pool with 200 other British tourists and don't actually see the county we're in. I think we'll be taking Rory though, I wouldn't feel right not doing. Ooh I'd love to go to Asia! Such a culture shock! Italy is so beautiful. I travelled to Venice a few years ago with my sister and it was just spectacular, it looked like a film set! Though I'd definitely stay away in mid summer, nothing worse than trying to see 20 different sights in 300 degree heat when you're surrounded by water that you can't swim in!


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> Honestly no idea! I have only seen Europe and Canada once when I was small so there are so many places I'd love to see! The only thing I'd hate is a package holiday where we just sit by a pool with 200 other British tourists and don't actually see the county we're in. I think we'll be taking Rory though, I wouldn't feel right not doing. Ooh I'd love to go to Asia! Such a culture shock! Italy is so beautiful. I travelled to Venice a few years ago with my sister and it was just spectacular, it looked like a film set! Though I'd definitely stay away in mid summer, nothing worse than trying to see 20 different sights in 300 degree heat when you're surrounded by water that you can't swim in!

Yes so true! I definitely fancy somewhere a bit off the beaten track, no idea where yet though. Ahh you should look into Asia, it's amazing to be somewhere so different, we went to Singapore too which is so Western yet HUGE, really surreal, so going to Bali was so very different. At the moment I'd like to take Oli but he'll be almost 4 by the time we go so I think I'd feel ok about leaving him by then!


----------



## xemmax

Well we just got back from Stubton Hall where we made a provisional booking :wohoo:

There wasn't time to dither, couldn't arrange to go back and view it again with my parents as I'd hoped, they only had one Saturday left in July, August and September next year so we went ahead and took it.

We have to call the registrar tomorrow to confirm they are available (closed today because of bank holiday) and if they are we can go right ahead and pay our deposit.

I just can't see how this place comes in at a cheaper price than Swancar Farm when it is in a totally different league. The house is breathtaking, it's so impressive from the outside and inside is just stunning - so many different rooms and 22 bedrooms so you get the whole place to yourself. I am just in love.

So fingers crossed our wedding will be on Saturday August 30th 2014, with the ceremony in this room:
https://www.stubtonhall.co.uk/images/photogallery/music_room.jpg


----------



## Tasha

I just looked at their website, and wow breath-taking. It is so exciting.


----------



## emyandpotato

It is just amazing! So beautiful!


----------



## DanielleM

Looks lovely!! How exciting, ring the registrar up as soon as it opens :happydance:


----------



## xemmax

Eek thanks girls, I'm just praying that they are available! Nick is going to call at 10am and I'm desperate to know. Fingers crossed!


----------



## aly888

The venue looks amazing!!! Fingers crossed for when you all the registrar. Let us know what they say :)


----------



## xemmax

Thanks aly!

Well the registrar is free :happydance: so the date is ours! Just need to confirm with Stubton Hall who are annoyingly closed today :haha: oh I am soooooo happy I could scream! I'm getting MARRIED!!


----------



## Tasha

Yay. So pleased for you. Although who gave Stubton Hall permission to be closed :nope: :haha:


----------



## xemmax

Tasha said:


> Yay. So pleased for you. Although who gave Stubton Hall permission to be closed :nope: :haha:

I don't know but they need sacking :rofl: thanks hun. How are you?


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: Agreed, heads must roll. 

I'm good thanks. You?


----------



## xemmax

Tasha said:


> :rofl: Agreed, heads must roll.
> 
> I'm good thanks. You?

I'm ok thanks, but I've found booking a wedding is probably the worst distraction ever when you're trying to finish your dissertation :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Haha. Yeah probably doesnt help to keep you focused. 

What ideas do you have in your head?


----------



## xemmax

Tasha said:


> Haha. Yeah probably doesnt help to keep you focused.
> 
> What ideas do you have in your head?

For my wedding or my dissertation? :lol: My head is a shed at the moment.


----------



## maryp0ppins

wow it is beautiful!! 
I agree some venues seem SO overpriced when you look at other ones and think wow this place is in a completely different league!


----------



## Tasha

I meant the wedding but how is the dissertation going too?


----------



## xemmax

maryp0ppins said:


> wow it is beautiful!!
> I agree some venues seem SO overpriced when you look at other ones and think wow this place is in a completely different league!

Thanks hun :) It's crazy, when you actually add things up properly for comparison you realise how overpriced some are. I suppose that's why the one we went with only had 1 Saturday left in the 3 month period we wanted, and the first place had 5/6 of them free!



Tasha said:


> I meant the wedding but how is the dissertation going too?

Haha I am losing it! I have ideas about colours (thinking eau de nil and a really dusky pink) and generally very simple details - quite a plain cake with real flowers, really small bouquets (especially for the bridesmaids), not too much decoration (as the house has a lot of pictures etc so don't want to make it too busy)... oh and yesterday we think we finalised our bridal party and we've decided to have Oli as ringbearer as he'll be almost four :cloud9: brings tears to my eyes imagining him walking up with the rings!

Oh the dissertation is ok thanks, 19.5k words done so almost there now :)

Oh I only just noticed your weight loss, holy crap that's amazing! Well done hun! Can you tell me your secrets? ;)


----------



## xemmax

EEEEEEEEEEEK someone from Stubton emailed Nick and he paid the deposit! IT'S OURS!


----------



## Tasha

I didnt think you had 'it' to lose :winkwink: I love the sound of it all, colours will be beautiful and I love simple details too. My wedding cake was exactly as you say very plain and then real flowers that matched my (small) bouquet. I agree that with that venue simple will compliment it well and not take anything from the surroundings.

Wow, 19.5k. How many words does it have to be?

Thank you. I will set a new target when I get to that weight I think. I dont need to give you tips though cos you look fantastic as you are x


----------



## Tasha

:dance: that is fantastic news. Makes it more real.

ETA; They must of heard about us making heads roll. Haha.


----------



## xemmax

Haha Tasha, you must have scared them into checking their email! Thank you ;)

Ahh your wedding sounds lovely, just what I want. You're setting another target? How much do you want to lose? I can't imagine you have much more to go! And shhh, you're the fantastic looking one missy xx


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha. 

Errr, probably at least another 14lb after that. Who knows though. 

When does uni finish? I guess you will be using the time between it ending and the next course starting for you to organise as much as possible!?!?!


----------



## xemmax

You definitely don't need to lose another stone! I'm sure you look gorgeous as you are. I have put on a stone and a half or so since my holiday last year so would like to lose it, but I won't start trying yet.

Uni ends at the end of May so I really need to do most of my planning over summer, it's going to be stressful but I'm so looking forward to not having to write anymore essays for the summer, I'm fed up of them, just want to look at wedding stuff all day! In fact today has been a total write-off, I had loads planned and I've done nothing at all :haha:


----------



## Lauren25

Yaayyyy so glad you got it all booked, it looks so beautiful :)


----------



## aly888

:wohoo: Yay so glad you got it booked. I still remember booking our venues...such a great feeling :)


----------



## Mummy May

It is an awesome feeling booking your venue!! xx


----------



## xemmax

It really is an amazing feeling, like all of these ideas you have are finally real and you can stop just dreaming and start planning! Thanks girls :)

Just had a stupid thought though - I am hopefully going to start work at a teacher in 2014 providing I pass the PGCE and find a job, and the schools go back 5 days after the wedding.... so no honeymoon for us :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

You can do that later on lol! Our honeymoon will be 3 months after our wedding xxx


----------



## xemmax

Mummy May said:


> You can do that later on lol! Our honeymoon will be 3 months after our wedding xxx

Aww where are you going? I don't mind really, gives us time to save and means the money we would have to spend on a honeymoon we can spend on other things! Woohoo!! xx


----------



## Mummy May

Were going to my very favourite place :) Lykia World in Olu Deniz, Turkey. Were taking our children too, so its a familymoon really! After the wedding were going up to Cameron House in Loch Lomond for a couple of days just us 2 though - that's our fave UK place! Its very special xxx


----------



## xemmax

Mummy May said:


> Were going to my very favourite place :) Lykia World in Olu Deniz, Turkey. Were taking our children too, so its a familymoon really! After the wedding were going up to Cameron House in Loch Lomond for a couple of days just us 2 though - that's our fave UK place! Its very special xxx

Oh that sounds amazing! I think we'll end up doing something similar, I'd love to go to St Ives for a couple of days after the wedding just to have some kind of honeymoon. It's our special place and it's where we got engaged :) xx


----------



## xemmax

So I got in touch with my favourite photographer and he quoted £2200 for a full day's coverage + album and I really am not willing to pay that much, no matter how much I love his photos. We've decided to try and find a much (much!) cheaper photographer so that we can get a videographer too. 

So after a couple of days of looking through the work of just about every videographer in the midlands and hating pretty much everything about them - the cheesy Hollywood style filming, the awkward interviews, the stupid fade ins and fade outs, I came across Shoot It Yourself and I am sooooo in love.

https://www.shoot-it-yourself.co.uk/

Basically they send you broadcast quality cameras, your guests do all of the filming and then you send it back to them and they edit it all for you. I just love the style, it seems so much more personal and you're able to capture moments that a videographer wouldn't be able to.

We have been discussing music a lot and we've always said we'd love a harpist, as my favourite music artist is Joanna Newsom who plays the harp and we saw her in Paris during our first year together. Randomly the night we got engaged we went for a meal in St Ives harbour and when we left there was a busker on a harp! Mostly though I always wanted them to play a song that is special to us (I have always had a Bjork song in my head but a bit unsure now) and tonight I found an incredible and reasonably priced harpist who is willing to learn any song :happydance: 

I just want to start booking nowwwwww :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy May

Book it! Book it! I always wanted a harpist too, but we decided not to go for our dream venue, and a harpist wouldn't be appropriate. You can get much cheaper photographers just make sure you love their work xx


----------



## Lauren25

I love shoot it yourself, it looks soooo good! They are always in all the wedding magazines!

A harpist sounds beautiful and I think it would go so well with your venue :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

I think we will go on a honeymoon around Christmas time so we dont have to chose which family to spend xmas with as our first xmas as a married couple. There is always big discussion about where we will spend xmas every yr (uk or canada) atm we alternate years but i know once we have a family it will most likely always be in the UK.
id like to go to either India or fly to NYC for a few days, on to San Francisco for a few days and then to Hawaii for the end.


----------



## xemmax

Thanks girls! Had the quote from the harpist so going to wait until we meet with the venue again and get a loose order of the day and then book her hopefully :)

Marypoppins your honeymoon ideas are amazing! I'd love to to to India but Nick isn't keen. I definitely think we'll end up going to Asia but I have no idea when we'll fit it in after the wedding which is a bit annoying, it may end up being a very belated honeymoon!

I must have got at least 10 more quotes for photographers yesterday but the hunt continues... found a good one for less than half the price of my dream photographer but Nick wasn't keen. We did book the registrar though and arrange to go to a wedding fair next week, so things are happening :)


----------



## lcgoodac

Hey date buddy! Just been reading through your journal! So far we have booked the church, reception venue and photographer. Our photographer is £1200. We have been to look at wedding cars tonight and I'm meeting a florist on wednesday. I've also been having quotes for chair covers . Most things only want £50 deposit so hopefully will get most things booked soon just to book the date with the suppliers more than deciding on exaclty what we want like flowers etc! X


----------



## xemmax

lcgoodac said:


> Hey date buddy! Just been reading through your journal! So far we have booked the church, reception venue and photographer. Our photographer is £1200. We have been to look at wedding cars tonight and I'm meeting a florist on wednesday. I've also been having quotes for chair covers . Most things only want £50 deposit so hopefully will get most things booked soon just to book the date with the suppliers more than deciding on exaclty what we want like flowers etc! X


Hey date buddy! You're more organised than me :haha: luckily our venue includes flowers for the venue so I'll be ordering bouquets and buttonholes through them too, so that's sorted. I really want to book a photographer but can't find one that we both like! I got some quotes for chair covers last week but I'm 99% sure we won't end up getting any as the chairs are nice as they are. What kind of car are you hoping for? We're not going to need one as we're having the ceremony at the same place but I would have loved one! xx


----------



## lcgoodac

We looked at 3 cars, one was an old rover, one an austin sherbourne and one a beauford. Think we going for the beauford as its the cheapest and the guy was nice. I have got a good deal on chair covers I emailed 3 companys and one came back with a good price so I emailed one of company back telling them of this deal and they came back and beat it! X


----------



## xemmax

lcgoodac said:


> We looked at 3 cars, one was an old rover, one an austin sherbourne and one a beauford. Think we going for the beauford as its the cheapest and the guy was nice. I have got a good deal on chair covers I emailed 3 companys and one came back with a good price so I emailed one of company back telling them of this deal and they came back and beat it! X

Ahh I just googled the beauford, beautiful! Have you been dress shopping yet? Well done on the chair covers, I love getting a good deal. The venue we were originally going to book told us that they had decided not to allow outside companies for chair covers so we had to use their own - and they charged £3.50 per chair :wacko: providing I didn't really want any and yet I didn't like their chairs without them, I felt pretty backed against the wall! Stubton Hall's chairs are nice as they are so I think I'm just going to hang some things from them, I haven't decided yet.

Have you thought about music etc or been dress shopping? We're going to see a wedding singer on Sunday and I am probably going to book the harpist this weekend too. :wohoo: x


----------



## lcgoodac

We are getting married in church so just having the church organist. Not even thought about a dress yet, I'm more concerned about my bridesmaid dresses! Are you colour for a colour theme? We are going for purple and cream but can't decide what colour purple! X


----------



## xemmax

lcgoodac said:


> We are getting married in church so just having the church organist. Not even thought about a dress yet, I'm more concerned about my bridesmaid dresses! Are you colour for a colour theme? We are going for purple and cream but can't decide what colour purple! X

I'm yet to find any bridesmaids dresses I like! At the moment we're looking for eau de nil and a dusky pink but I'd be happy with the bridesmaids in any pastel colour really. I definitely don't want them to match! I haven't been dress shopping yet either! How many bridesmaids are you having? xx


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm having 3 bridesmaids, 2 which will be my age (27) and one is my niece who will be 12. My little boy will be 2 years 8 months but we are undecided whether to have him as a pageboy or not! I'm going to see a florist tomorrow! X


----------



## xemmax

lcgoodac said:


> I'm having 3 bridesmaids, 2 which will be my age (27) and one is my niece who will be 12. My little boy will be 2 years 8 months but we are undecided whether to have him as a pageboy or not! I'm going to see a florist tomorrow! X

I would have him hun - Oli is just over 2.5 and I'm confident he'd walk up the aisle holding a bridesmaid's hand at this age! I also went to a wedding on Friday where there were two pageboys, 2 years old and 18 months and both walked up the aisle pretty well. We're going to have 3 page boys and 1 flower girl, and I'm going to make Oli the ringbearer as he'll be almost four. One of the page boys and the flower girl will both be around 2.5-3!

Ahh exciting, have you got any ideas on flowers? xx


----------



## lcgoodac

Yeah I know exaclty what sort of arrangements I want just don't really know about what flowers I want in them! I've got 4 weddings to go to this year so I'm looking forward to getting inspiration from them! We aren't having favours but are having a sweetcart for the evening! Xx


----------



## foquita

that is the best proposal i've ever seen, i thought things like that only happened in films! :cloud9: you are a really beautiful family :) 

it all looks amazing, i will be stalking :ninja:


----------



## xemmax

lcgoodac said:


> Yeah I know exaclty what sort of arrangements I want just don't really know about what flowers I want in them! I've got 4 weddings to go to this year so I'm looking forward to getting inspiration from them! We aren't having favours but are having a sweetcart for the evening! Xx

Ahh sounds good! Our venue offer a sweet table for £1.50 per person so I think we might go for that. The wedding we went to on Friday had one and it got absolutely destroyed, people love sweets! x



foquita said:


> that is the best proposal i've ever seen, i thought things like that only happened in films! :cloud9: you are a really beautiful family :)
> 
> it all looks amazing, i will be stalking :ninja:

Aww thanks hun :) just seen your ticker, what are you studying at Uni? x


----------



## Tasha

That is fab that they offered that, seem to really take the hardwork out of the day.


----------



## xemmax

Tasha said:


> That is fab that they offered that, seem to really take the hardwork out of the day.

They seem really well organised - they are quite established now as a wedding venue so they appear to have every base covered... just what I need!


----------



## Tasha

It is what you need and means that you will be able focus on making your day 'you' with the details.


----------



## foquita

speech and language therapy, so I do linguistics as a module. can't imagine doing it as my full degree, it's definitely not my favourite :lol:


----------



## xemmax

Tasha said:


> It is what you need and means that you will be able focus on making your day 'you' with the details.

Exactly :) just need to start buying! I still haven't bought a bloody thing! 



foquita said:


> speech and language therapy, so I do linguistics as a module. can't imagine doing it as my full degree, it's definitely not my favourite :lol:

No way! I'm kind of jealous. I really would have loved to go into speech and language therapy but I'm going into teaching. Ahh I'm a linguistics geek :haha: what does your module cover? I study a variety but my interests ended up veering away from speech and language therapy as I bloody hate phonetics!


----------



## foquita

hahaha I LOVE phonetics, that's my favourite part! we're the opposite of each other :lol: 

it was introduction to linguistics so we did word class, semantics, pragmatics, morphology, syntax, language acquisition, language and the brain, introduction to language processing, agnosia and attention, conveying ideas in speech, understand what we hear and communication in the elderly. first semester was sooo boring until we got to language acquisition. second semester we did more psycholinguistics stuff and it was really interesting! 

so are you going to be an english teacher? :)


----------



## xemmax

foquita said:


> hahaha I LOVE phonetics, that's my favourite part! we're the opposite of each other :lol:
> 
> it was introduction to linguistics so we did word class, semantics, pragmatics, morphology, syntax, language acquisition, language and the brain, introduction to language processing, agnosia and attention, conveying ideas in speech, understand what we hear and communication in the elderly. first semester was sooo boring until we got to language acquisition. second semester we did more psycholinguistics stuff and it was really interesting!
> 
> so are you going to be an english teacher? :)

Ahh you covered a lot! God I wish I had taken a phonetics module purely because last year I took a communication disorders module and it required so much knowledge of phonetics that I didn't have, and it was practically impossible trying to pick it up along the way! I love language acquisition but my favourite study is sociolinguistics, although admittedly I'm near the end of my dissertation now and absolutely sick of it at the moment :haha: I also study Psycholinguistics at the moment which is really interesting!

Yeah I'm going to be an English teacher - eek! I start my PGCE in September (providing I pass my degree!) which is why I really need to plan loads of the wedding over summer. I am just so busy with Uni at the moment that I can't focus on anything else... I need to get a first as I get a much bigger (£5k more) bursary for the PGCE with a first, which would obviously help so much with the cost of the wedding!


----------



## DanielleM

God all this linguistics talk is taking me back to my A-levels!! I did English lang as an A'level but did business at Uni so not studied it in over 8 nearly 9 years!! I loved the etymology of words like posh being an acronym!!!


----------



## DanielleM

Emma I must admit I am a bit jealous that your venue is doing so much for you. I am doing DIY to keep costs down, will be in my wedding dress sorting out the room at this rate :haha:


----------



## foquita

yeah I can imagine it would be really hard to pick up along the way, I'm so glad we did it as a module this year in preparation for the rest of the degree! I'm sure if you had done a module you would have loved it, it's so interesting. starting right at the beginning made it make so much sense. our phonetics exam has an 80% pass mark though :wacko: I'm so worried and stressed about exams just now. 

I think with linguistics they tried to cover the basics of loads of stuff so that we have a foundation for next year, apparently second year linguistics is really difficult! so I'll probably be asking you for help :haha: I was hoping we would do sociolinguistics, maybe (and hopefully) next year! 

I originally wanted to be a teacher, so I'm a bit jealous too! :haha: I don't think I could stand up in front of a class of kids, I was a language assistant in a school in spain for my year abroad for my last degree and I really didn't like it! up until then I totally thought I was cut out to be a teacher, you have to be a really special kind of person to be one though IMO and I am not one of those people :( 

wow, that's quite a lot extra for the bursary! :happydance: are you on track for a first? it'll be good having your wedding to plan during the summer because otherwise you'd probably be a bit fed up after going from working so hard and being so busy to having loads more free time, I know I would be! :lol:


----------



## foquita

I'd love to do more stuff about etymology Danielle, I'm really hoping things like that come up in the next few years! our linguistics stuff was just so dry this year, there was nothing really interesting :wacko: 

what's posh an acronym for? (I typed pish there, so glad I realised and changed it :lol:)


----------



## DanielleM

P.O.S.H comes from when people travelled on ships and the first class passengers were Port Out Starboard Home something to do with the sun rising for the first class passangers!! And scuba is another acronym Self Contained Underwater Breathing Aparatus.

(sorry Emma for the English override!!)


----------



## xemmax

DanielleM said:


> Emma I must admit I am a bit jealous that your venue is doing so much for you. I am doing DIY to keep costs down, will be in my wedding dress sorting out the room at this rate :haha:

Ahhh you won't be! You have plenty of time left and we'll all help! I am going to make my own invites, already in a bit of a panic about it :haha:



foquita said:


> yeah I can imagine it would be really hard to pick up along the way, I'm so glad we did it as a module this year in preparation for the rest of the degree! I'm sure if you had done a module you would have loved it, it's so interesting. starting right at the beginning made it make so much sense. our phonetics exam has an 80% pass mark though :wacko: I'm so worried and stressed about exams just now.
> 
> I think with linguistics they tried to cover the basics of loads of stuff so that we have a foundation for next year, apparently second year linguistics is really difficult! so I'll probably be asking you for help :haha: I was hoping we would do sociolinguistics, maybe (and hopefully) next year!
> 
> I originally wanted to be a teacher, so I'm a bit jealous too! :haha: I don't think I could stand up in front of a class of kids, I was a language assistant in a school in spain for my year abroad for my last degree and I really didn't like it! up until then I totally thought I was cut out to be a teacher, you have to be a really special kind of person to be one though IMO and I am not one of those people :(
> 
> wow, that's quite a lot extra for the bursary! :happydance: are you on track for a first? it'll be good having your wedding to plan during the summer because otherwise you'd probably be a bit fed up after going from working so hard and being so busy to having loads more free time, I know I would be! :lol:

Ahh being a language assistant sounds good, did you enjoy it? I work 1 day a week in a school now and I love it but I'm still shitting myself about actually starting to teach though! I'm half excited and half dreading the PGCE, just want to qualify to be honest and start working.

Yeah I got a first for my second year and this year I have a good average (81%) but haven't handed in much work yet so there is still time for my marks to slip. I'm so worried all the time, I really really want a first! Ahhhhhhh good old summer holiday to plan the wedding, I really am glad to have something to do as I get so lazy and lethargic otherwise!




DanielleM said:


> P.O.S.H comes from when people travelled on ships and the first class passengers were Port Out Starboard Home something to do with the sun rising for the first class passangers!! And scuba is another acronym Self Contained Underwater Breathing Aparatus.
> 
> (sorry Emma for the English override!!)

Hahaha no need to apologise, I am the ultimate geek! Love that Danielle! I haven't done any etymology since first year and that was before I had Oli, so it's kind of like another world :haha: I literally don't remember anything that I learned before I had him. :blush:


----------



## lcgoodac

I've had 2 quotes from florists through which were for 
1 bridal bouquet
3 bridesmaids bouquets
7 groomsmen buttonholes (includes grooms)
4 ladies corsages 
For the church :
2 medium pedistal arrangements
1 alter long and low arrangement
12 pew ends
For the reception:
We are taking the alter arrangement and using it for the top table arrangement
8 martini vase arrangements
8 mirror plates to stand the vases on

1st quote was £1154 ( this includes keeping the martini vases and mirror plates plus set up delivery etc)
2nd quote £862 ( this includes hiring the martini vases and mirror plates plus set up delivery etc)

We budgeted £800 so the second quote virtually comes in on budget! I prefered the 2nd florist she seemed to understand what I wanted more!


----------



## ttc_lolly

How did I not know about this!? Eeeeek here to stalk and follow :yipee: I haven't shy advice but I love hearing about all your plans. I'm also extra excited as I'll get to see all the plans come together on the day :wohoo: xx


----------



## xemmax

lcgoodac said:


> I've had 2 quotes from florists through which were for
> 1 bridal bouquet
> 3 bridesmaids bouquets
> 7 groomsmen buttonholes (includes grooms)
> 4 ladies corsages
> For the church :
> 2 medium pedistal arrangements
> 1 alter long and low arrangement
> 12 pew ends
> For the reception:
> We are taking the alter arrangement and using it for the top table arrangement
> 8 martini vase arrangements
> 8 mirror plates to stand the vases on
> 
> 1st quote was £1154 ( this includes keeping the martini vases and mirror plates plus set up delivery etc)
> 2nd quote £862 ( this includes hiring the martini vases and mirror plates plus set up delivery etc)
> 
> We budgeted £800 so the second quote virtually comes in on budget! I prefered the 2nd florist she seemed to understand what I wanted more!

Ahh that's so good! I literally have no idea how much flowers cost so thanks for the info, we are obviously going to have to go through the same florist that provide the table flowers to get the bouquets and buttonholes and I know that they are a super expensive modern design florist so kind of dreading knowing how much it will be... Hopefully not too much though as I only want really simple flowers! I'm glad our table flowers are provided, plus they come with the choice of either huge candelabras or really tall vases, think we're going for the candelabras with flower arrangement around the base :) what flowers did you choose?



ttc_lolly said:


> How did I not know about this!? Eeeeek here to stalk and follow :yipee: I haven't shy advice but I love hearing about all your plans. I'm also extra excited as I'll get to see all the plans come together on the day :wohoo: xx

Woohoo! I can't wait, and of course I need my former bump buddy there! :wohoo: I can't believe Oli and Amber will be almost 4 by the wedding! Wonder what kind of mischief the kids will get up to together by then :haha: xx


----------



## louandivy

officially stalking, you are going to be the most beautiful bride emma!


----------



## louandivy

xemmax said:


> So I got in touch with my favourite photographer and he quoted £2200 for a full day's coverage + album and I really am not willing to pay that much, no matter how much I love his photos. We've decided to try and find a much (much!) cheaper photographer so that we can get a videographer too.
> 
> So after a couple of days of looking through the work of just about every videographer in the midlands and hating pretty much everything about them - the cheesy Hollywood style filming, the awkward interviews, the stupid fade ins and fade outs, I came across Shoot It Yourself and I am sooooo in love.
> 
> https://www.shoot-it-yourself.co.uk/
> 
> Basically they send you broadcast quality cameras, your guests do all of the filming and then you send it back to them and they edit it all for you. I just love the style, it seems so much more personal and you're able to capture moments that a videographer wouldn't be able to.
> *
> We have been discussing music a lot and we've always said we'd love a harpist, as my favourite music artist is Joanna Newsom who plays the harp and we saw her in Paris during our first year together. Randomly the night we got engaged we went for a meal in St Ives harbour and when we left there was a busker on a harp! Mostly though I always wanted them to play a song that is special to us (I have always had a Bjork song in my head but a bit unsure now) and tonight I found an incredible and reasonably priced harpist who is willing to learn any song  *
> 
> I just want to start booking nowwwwww :wohoo:

I looove this idea, the harp is such a romantic-sounding instrument and anything remotely related to joanna newsom will always be good! Also the camera idea is amazing!


----------



## RedRose

You will make such a beautiful bride Emma!

And Oli as a pageboy sounds too sweet, It makes me feel like welling up too and I'm not his mum!! 

Nice one on the harp! My cousin had a harpist at her wedding and it was so elegant and ethereal and lovely.

Awww such a lovely journal, can't wait to see what ideas you have. Do you have a Pintrest board? There's loads of wedding stuff on there.


----------



## xemmax

Ahh girls you are too kind :) I am sooo excited about the harpist although we haven't booked her yet. We need to meet with the venue again to ensure we're ok to go ahead and start booking everything now but just waiting to hear back from them on when we can go up to start discussing our specific needs.

Haha Rose, must be the newish mummy hormones making you well up :haha: yeah I do have a Pinterest board, admittedly I don't use it as much as I should although I do love it! I have found soo many ideas from there. Will try and find you on there!


----------



## xemmax

We went to a vintage wedding fair today at Malmaison in Birmingham and it was so lovely, got so many nice ideas for favours, the cake and the flowers. The reason we went there though was to see the wedding singer we are in the process of booking and oh my god am I glad we went, he is just everything I thought he'd be!

I came across him months ago and decided immediately that I wanted to fit the wedding around him. He's a vintage singer, singing music from the 20s to the 40s and he is so authentic. The plan at the moment is that he'll sing during the wedding breakfast but I really would love him to sing our first dance, so may have to rework that. Here's a sample:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYMnV6XJLLI

I've also asked him whether it would be possible to learn Anniversary Waltz which was my beloved gran and grandad's wedding song, also played at my gran's funeral and so very very sentimental to me, and he may well be able to. :) 

Saw some amazing cakes, I knew I wanted something simple and luckily Nick agreed on a piped lace style cake like this (but minus the bow and just in ivory, with real flowers):

https://redcakecompany.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/blue_brush_embroidery_cake_the_red_cake_company_c2a3350_serves_100-e1365873357640.jpg?w=370&h=

Our cake is provided by the venue and they work with several bakers so it's really just a case of choosing what we want and asking them to replicate it, fingers crossed this style is doable, I've seen some god awful attempts on google images :wacko:


----------



## emyandpotato

Like the cake and LOVE the singer! I would have loved someone like that. Such a nice idea for him to sing your granddad's wedding song, too.


----------



## DanielleM

That cake is gorgeous, that is something that I want really simple and elegant but in black and white.


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> Like the cake and LOVE the singer! I would have loved someone like that. Such a nice idea for him to sing your granddad's wedding song, too.

I'm so happy, my gran was a huge part of my life so I'm trying to incorporate tributes to her wherever I can. My mum is going to give me some of the money she left to put towards my dress, as she says my gran would have so loved to do it (sob) :cloud9: 

Also planning on hiding paper hearts in my bouquet with all of my grandparents' names on them (they have all passed away).

Are you having any music?



DanielleM said:


> That cake is gorgeous, that is something that I want really simple and elegant but in black and white.

Danielle google piped lace cakes, a lot of black and white ones come up and they are a good mix of modern/traditional and intricate/simple! :)


----------



## emyandpotato

xemmax said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Like the cake and LOVE the singer! I would have loved someone like that. Such a nice idea for him to sing your granddad's wedding song, too.
> 
> I'm so happy, my gran was a huge part of my life so I'm trying to incorporate tributes to her wherever I can. My mum is going to give me some of the money she left to put towards my dress, as she says my gran would have so loved to do it (sob) :cloud9:
> 
> Also planning on hiding paper hearts in my bouquet with all of my grandparents' names on them (they have all passed away).
> 
> Are you having any music?
> 
> 
> 
> DanielleM said:
> 
> 
> That cake is gorgeous, that is something that I want really simple and elegant but in black and white.Click to expand...
> 
> Danielle google piped lace cakes, a lot of black and white ones come up and they are a good mix of modern/traditional and intricate/simple! :)Click to expand...

That really is lovely, it's so nice that you're honouring them in that way. I haven't even thought about doing that for similar people with mine, can't think of anything that really seems appropriate. Is that song (your grandparents') gonna be your first dance song? 

We're not having a band or anything cos of costs, we're just having a record player and hundreds of vinyls and having guests choose their own music. Dancing isn't gonna be a massive part unless guests make it one; me and OH aren't really dancing people! We're having a cinema as our main evening thing. Definitely gonna have to put some Motown on for Rory to dance to though or he'll be very disappointed!


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> That really is lovely, it's so nice that you're honouring them in that way. I haven't even thought about doing that for similar people with mine, can't think of anything that really seems appropriate. Is that song (your grandparents') gonna be your first dance song?
> 
> We're not having a band or anything cos of costs, we're just having a record player and hundreds of vinyls and having guests choose their own music. Dancing isn't gonna be a massive part unless guests make it one; me and OH aren't really dancing people! We're having a cinema as our main evening thing. Definitely gonna have to put some Motown on for Rory to dance to though or he'll be very disappointed!

Initially I saw a picture of a ceremony where empty chairs had been left at the front for relatives who had passed on, covered in flowers, and I thought it was such a lovely idea but we don't have room. If you have the room though and there was someone missing you wanted to honour like that then you could do it though! I really want to get both sets of my grandparents and Nick's grandparents wedding photos and put them in frames by the cake, although not sure how easy it will be to source them!

Ahh that sounds good! Bless Rory :haha: I'm not a dancer either, already dreading the first dance. I don't know what song we'll have yet, we can't decide on one! Are you going to have a first dance?!


----------



## emyandpotato

Not even thought about whether we will or not yet. It's not something I'm gonna stress about! May leave it til the day and see if we end up getting persuaded to. I didn't really know my grandparents so I don't think I'm gonna do anything in particular; is that terrible?! I don't even know if they have wedding photos either. I think it'd be nice to honour my brother but I will leave that up to my dad as to what he feels is appropriate.


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> Not even thought about whether we will or not yet. It's not something I'm gonna stress about! May leave it til the day and see if we end up getting persuaded to. I didn't really know my grandparents so I don't think I'm gonna do anything in particular; is that terrible?! I don't even know if they have wedding photos either. I think it'd be nice to honour my brother but I will leave that up to my dad as to what he feels is appropriate.

Of course it's not terrible! Both of my grandads died before I was born so I never got the chance to meet them, so I know what it's like to feel that kind of disconnection. Ahh I'm sorry about your brother, it is definitely good to see what your dad would like to do though :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh there's going to be dancing Emma! I'm so excited :wohoo: I can't believe they'll be almost 4... that's crazy. It seems so far away but you have so much going on that I think it'll fly by.

Ahhh that cake is amazing, you have such beautiful taste. I'm sure the singer is fantastic too, I shall have to watch that video in the morning as I'm sure a sleeping Phil wouldn't be too pleased if I played it right now :lol:

Did you have any more ideas of wedding dresses? I know you showed us a few a while back, are you still looking at those styles? xx


----------



## xemmax

Hahaha you should have woken Phil up with a bit of Cheek to Cheek, he'd have loved you for that I'm sure :haha:

I really am trying to keep an open mind for my wedding dress but I'm 99% sure I want a sheath style but unless I lose the weight I put on after my holiday last year it would definitely look disastrous. And I definitely don't want white, I really want a kind of creamy champagne colour.

My favourite dresses are both by Jenny Packham which are a few thousand out of my price range but a girl can dream ;)

Mimosa, front:
https://bridalmusings.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/jenny-packham-mimosa.jpg
Mimosa, back:
https://theweddingcommunityblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Mimosa-Back-Jenny-Packham-Spring-Summer-2013-Collection.jpg

Esme:
https://www.highsocietybridal.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/esme.jpg

I need to lose some weight but I really don't know how much yet. I got down to my lowest weight in years last year and to a small size 10 but I totally lost all of my boobs and I was so unhappy, but now I'm back up to a large size 12/maybe size 14 and really unhappy with my size but have my boobs back. I don't know how to strike a balance! I should add I am most comfortable at a size 12 usually but all my weight is so unevenly distributed and goes straight on my belly, hips and thighs, so at the moment I just look totally out of proportion and a fitted dress would look really unflattering.


----------



## louandivy

I looooooove the second one so much!


----------



## emyandpotato

xemmax said:


> Hahaha you should have woken Phil up with a bit of Cheek to Cheek, he'd have loved you for that I'm sure :haha:
> 
> *I really am trying to keep an open mind for my wedding dress but I'm 99% sure I want a sheath style but unless I lose the weight I put on after my holiday last year it would definitely look disastrous. And I definitely don't want white, I really want a kind of creamy champagne colour.*
> 
> My favourite dresses are both by Jenny Packham which are a few thousand out of my price range but a girl can dream ;)
> 
> Mimosa, front:
> https://bridalmusings.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/jenny-packham-mimosa.jpg
> Mimosa, back:
> https://theweddingcommunityblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Mimosa-Back-Jenny-Packham-Spring-Summer-2013-Collection.jpg
> 
> Esme:
> https://www.highsocietybridal.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/esme.jpg
> 
> I need to lose some weight but I really don't know how much yet. I got down to my lowest weight in years last year and to a small size 10 but I totally lost all of my boobs and I was so unhappy, but now I'm back up to a large size 12/maybe size 14 and really unhappy with my size but have my boobs back. I don't know how to strike a balance! I should add I am most comfortable at a size 12 usually but all my weight is so unevenly distributed and goes straight on my belly, hips and thighs, so at the moment I just look totally out of proportion and a fitted dress would look really unflattering.

This was me exactly. I think poofy dresses are so outdated! I think you'd actually be surprised when you try some on. I thought the CP dresses wouldn't suit me but they're surprisingly flattering. As for the boobs/weight thing, I personally think small boobs look elegant in sheath dresses, plus Esme is quite high necked and big boobs often look weird in them, you know? Then again if you get Esme I will be seething with jealousy :haha:


----------



## Lauren25

Those dresses are beautiful!

Deffo keep an open mind when you go dress shopping, I didn't have a clue what I wanted or what suited me and literally tried on all styles, shapes and colours!


----------



## Mummy May

I would also say keep an open mind :) you may find that you fall in love with something else when you try it on :) xx


----------



## xemmax

Thanks girls, I'm definiting going to try and keep an open mind! Glad to hear you found that style flattering Emy... I also should have specified its not the fact my boobs are small when I lose weight, it's that they sag :dohh: and that's what I hate! 

Ahh I am so tempted to go dress shopping just to try some things on... might make a booking as a way to celebrate finishing Uni in 5 weeks!


----------



## Mummy May

Yes! Do it!!!! :D I'm carrying a stone of pregnancy weight and I'm going next week because I've had to wait so long to go lol :) I would like to lose another stone on top of that but we will see hoe it goes! Xx


----------



## louandivy

If you havent found a dress by June pleaaaaaaaaaseeeeeee could we go look at wedding gowns if we have our girly trip to London?! It'll be just like a montage scene in a chick flick...you can be Cameron Diaz, Jayne will be Julia Roberts, Lauryn is Halle Berry and I'm Angelina Jolie OBVIOUSLY


----------



## louandivy

ok so i just googled wedding dress boutiques in stoke newington and stumbled on this blog which has lots of inspiration!

https://www.lovemydress.net/


----------



## xemmax

Hahaha Lou! :rofl: Yeah that sounds like a plan to me actually! We really need to get the date sorted for our trip btw! You girls can be my pretend bridesmaids for the day, can I put you in hideous gowns in the shops just for jokes?!

Oh I love LMD, have got loads of ideas from there!


----------



## xemmax

Mummy May said:


> Yes! Do it!!!! :D I'm carrying a stone of pregnancy weight and I'm going next week because I've had to wait so long to go lol :) I would like to lose another stone on top of that but we will see hoe it goes! Xx

Ooh good luck dress shopping! Make sure you take pics!


----------



## louandivy

Yessssss its best you live out your urge to pick ridiculous dresses with fake bridesmaids rather than the poor real ones hahaha. And yeah we dooo need to pick dates.


----------



## emyandpotato

In reference to LMD, Annabel (owner) is actually really nice and if you decided not to go for an original JP dress then she'd be more than happy to suggest some lesser known designers who do similar things. She has a book out at the moment called Style Me Vintage: Weddings and I'm usually quite judgey on that type of book and don't like them but it is actually really nice, maybe worth a look for dress inspiration? WOW I sound like I'm doing her PR :haha:


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> In reference to LMD, Annabel (owner) is actually really nice and if you decided not to go for an original JP dress then she'd be more than happy to suggest some lesser known designers who do similar things. She has a book out at the moment called Style Me Vintage: Weddings and I'm usually quite judgey on that type of book and don't like them but it is actually really nice, maybe worth a look for dress inspiration? WOW I sound like I'm doing her PR :haha:

Haha ahh thanks for that! I saw she had a book out, will look it up! I really do want to find some similar designers, think I really need to go dress shopping.

Just made our first booking - paid the deposit for the vintage wedding singer, will be booking the harpist tomorrow hopefully :wohoo:


----------



## emyandpotato

You are having an amazing singer AND a harpist? You bitch! You stole my dream wedding :haha:


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> You are having an amazing singer AND a harpist? You bitch! You stole my dream wedding :haha:

Hahaha you have a CP dress, I am totally in your shadow :haha:

Plan is to have a harpist for the ceremony and drinks reception, singer during the wedding breakfast and then DJ at night. I wanted a band at night but it's too expensive plus I think there'll be enough live music!


----------



## emyandpotato

I dunno, I'd totally consider trading my dress for an Esme! That sounds absolutely perfect. Yeah I wanted a band too but settled on just vinyls and a record player. I figured that we are having a cinema so I can do without live music!


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> I dunno, I'd totally consider trading my dress for an Esme! That sounds absolutely perfect. Yeah I wanted a band too but settled on just vinyls and a record player. I figured that we are having a cinema so I can do without live music!

I think that will suit your surroundings soo well anyway. As you're in a house the cinema will provide the right kind of entertainment, moreso than a band would I think!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhhh Emma both of those dresses are to die for, I think the first one is so beautiful. 

And yes Lou, YESSSS!! When are we doing our weekend in London, June time did we say? Wedding dress looking is a must, I will 100% try on crappy bridesmaid dresses!


----------



## xemmax

I can't remember when we said we're doing our weekend, but now I have to have that lip biopsy on June 2nd I think so can we make it like the end of the month so I don't look like I've been in a fight when trying on dresses? 

Sooo putting you in the worst dresses ever, and you have to pretend to love them! :wohoo:


----------



## louandivy

End of the month is better for me anyway as I have an exam in june but I am possibly going ona hen do camping trip as well around then so will have to find out the dates!

And I will happily try on tacky dresses but as a fake bridesmaid i do not have to pretend to like them :haha:


----------



## xemmax

louandivy said:


> End of the month is better for me anyway as I have an exam in june but I am possibly going ona hen do camping trip as well around then so will have to find out the dates!
> 
> And I will happily try on tacky dresses but as a fake bridesmaid i do not have to pretend to like them :haha:

Don't you go all fake bridesmaidzilla on me :haha:

Hen do camping trip sounds so much fun! I really need to think of what I'd like to do for a hen do, I haven't given it any thought yet really :shrug:


----------



## louandivy

Is nick still getting his fancy stag do?! Will you have a one night hen do or a weekend thing?


----------



## Tasha

You girls are making me laugh. Wedding dress shops wont know what has hit them.


----------



## xemmax

louandivy said:


> Is nick still getting his fancy stag do?! Will you have a one night hen do or a weekend thing?

Pretty sure Nick still thinks he's getting his fancy trip to Tel Aviv yes, doubt it will happen though :haha: I really don't know, half of me wants to go abroad but I know that automatically restricts who can and can't come, so might just make it a UK trip. Quite fancy Edinburgh actually!



Tasha said:


> You girls are making me laugh. Wedding dress shops wont know what has hit them.

Hey Tasha, there's always room for an additional fake bridesmaid and I'm more than prepared to find a dress disguised as a pair of curtains for you too... plus we'll be in London anyway so it won't be far for you... just say the word :haha:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: as appealing as that sounds, I think I will give it a miss. Although some how you have to try and take photos of the girls in the most hideous creation you find :thumbup:


----------



## louandivy

Oh Tasha aren't you even a LITTTTLLEEE bit curious how you would look in a hideous bridesmaid dress?!


----------



## Tasha

Not at all because I know how I look in a hideous bridesmaids dress. Think royal blue, down to my feet with a hoop to make it puff out some more, frills at the feet, knees, waist and chest, oh and just to make it more puffy and frilly the arms were puffed out with frills on :sick: :rofl:

ETA: I did actually have to wear that and I didnt see it until the day of the wedding by which time I couldnt say no as it was my aunt and all her nieces, female cousins and female second cousins were made to be a BM.


----------



## louandivy

Hahahhahahah! Its got to have frills though, thats like a rule. My sisters all have good taste but I feel if one of them were to marry that they would definitely put the rest of us in hilariously bad outfits just because they are all bitches :haha:


----------



## xemmax

Hahaha oh my god Tasha, I need a wedding dress JUST LIKE THAT


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha. Frills are a must? I was obviously too nice to my sister, I just let her chose what she wanted provided it fit in our colour scheme. 

Emma, you must try on a huge ugly meringue too.


----------



## BabyJayne

How have I only just come across this?
Anyhow - yes to me being Julia Roberts and hell yes to making bridesmaids try on hideous dresses. I was waaaaaay too kind to my bridesmaids and gave them beautiful dresses. In hindsight I should have made them wear hideous flower headbands made from carnations.


----------



## Tasha

BabyJayne said:


> How have I only just come across this?
> Anyhow - yes to me being Julia Roberts and hell yes to making bridesmaids try on hideous dresses. I was waaaaaay too kind to my bridesmaids and gave them beautiful dresses. In hindsight I should have made them wear hideous flower headbands made from carnations.

Hahaha, I actually did have to wear that with said royal blue BM dress I mentioned earlier.


----------



## xemmax

Tasha said:


> Hahaha. Frills are a must? I was obviously too nice to my sister, I just let her chose what she wanted provided it fit in our colour scheme.
> 
> Emma, you must try on a huge ugly meringue too.

Nooo, it's my time to shine in dresses I can never ever afford Tasha, and my excuse to make everyone else look stupid :haha:



BabyJayne said:


> How have I only just come across this?
> Anyhow - yes to me being Julia Roberts and hell yes to making bridesmaids try on hideous dresses. I was waaaaaay too kind to my bridesmaids and gave them beautiful dresses. In hindsight I should have made them wear hideous flower headbands made from carnations.

Haha! What were the dresses like? You definitely should have dressed them down somehow ;)



Tasha said:


> BabyJayne said:
> 
> 
> How have I only just come across this?
> Anyhow - yes to me being Julia Roberts and hell yes to making bridesmaids try on hideous dresses. I was waaaaaay too kind to my bridesmaids and gave them beautiful dresses. In hindsight I should have made them wear hideous flower headbands made from carnations.
> 
> Hahaha, I actually did have to wear that with said royal blue BM dress I mentioned earlier.Click to expand...

Oh Tasha that bride clearly wanted to make sure no one upstaged her... and sounds like she probably succeeded :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Noooo, you must. Girls if you come back and havent succeeded in making Emma try on at least one awful dress, then I will be so disappointed. 

Emma, I think she actually really loved frills. Her wedding dress had more frills than ours and it went perfectly with her massive deirdre glasses. Next time I am at my parents I am digging the photos out and will show you them.


----------



## Tasha

Did you book the harpist today?


----------



## xemmax

Tasha said:


> Noooo, you must. Girls if you come back and havent succeeded in making Emma try on at least one awful dress, then I will be so disappointed.
> 
> Emma, I think she actually really loved frills. Her wedding dress had more frills than ours and it went perfectly with her massive deirdre glasses. Next time I am at my parents I am digging the photos out and will show you them.

Nooo Tasha don't encourage them!

Hahaha please do, this sounds like the most wonderful wedding ever. Do you think she looks back on her photos doing the :dohh: smilie in her head?! When was the wedding?

I got a quote from a harpist recommended by the venue today and she wanted £150 more than the original quote I got a few weeks ago, plus the actual harp was really plain whereas the girl I'd originally found has the most stunning antique harp. So I emailed the original booking agent today and she is going to send me over some paperwork, woohoo :happydance:

I'm going to go and buy a nice folder to keep all of the contracts etc in tomorrow :)


----------



## Tasha

xemmax said:


> Nooo Tasha don't encourage them!
> 
> Hahaha please do, this sounds like the most wonderful wedding ever. Do you think she looks back on her photos doing the :dohh: smilie in her head?! When was the wedding?
> 
> I got a quote from a harpist recommended by the venue today and she wanted £150 more than the original quote I got a few weeks ago, plus the actual harp was really plain whereas the girl I'd originally found has the most stunning antique harp. So I emailed the original booking agent today and she is going to send me over some paperwork, woohoo :happydance:
> 
> I'm going to go and buy a nice folder to keep all of the contracts etc in tomorrow :)

I doubt that they actually need encouraging :haha:

I would hope so, but something tells me she still adores them :sick: It sounds eighties doesnt it? Nope, late nineties. Imagine being 14/15 and being made to wear that :rofl: my sister was 18 and had to wear it :haha:

That is fab news, glad you are getting the one with the beautiful harp :happydance:

Ooooh I love new folders, stationary etc :cloud9: Sad I know.


----------



## xemmax

Oh noooo, that is so eighties! I was bridemaid for my cousin in the mid nineties and I had a similar blue and white poofy dress made of actual curtain fabric.. complete with flower crown.. I also later wore that dress to a Tudor school trip :rofl: that says it all really!

Tasha that is not sad AT ALL, I love new stationary etc, I already have a beautiful Laura Ashley magazine box reserved for all my wedding bits but now I need to get a proper folder too (note the NEED to get :haha:)


----------



## xemmax

Harpist booked, sending contracts and deposit tonight :wohoo:

I also FINALLY found a bridesmaid dress I love

https://cdni.condenast.co.uk/320x480/a_c/CASTIZA-B_br_9feb12-pr_b_320x480.jpg
https://www.hispamoda.com/img/fotos/wm/566-modelo-castiza-avance-coleccion-vestidos-2013-pronovias-_01_wm.jpg

It wasn't really what I'd envisaged in terms of colour but I don't care, I absolutely love it and my confirmed bridesmaids do too!


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, at the tudors. That dress was pretty special eh?

:rofl: it is a need isnt it? In fact I think I need some too.

Yay for booking the harpist. That bridesmaid is gorgeous but just not frilly enough. Haha. Seriously, it is beautiful.


----------



## aly888

Yay for harpist. Did you go for the antiquey one? Does your venue charge you extra for using your own people for things? Ours does :nope:

Thar bridesmaids dress is beautiful. I wish I had found something like that because both my bridesmaids would have suited that :dohh: Can you not get them in other colours or is it just the grey?


----------



## foquita

I love the bridesmaids dress, how many bridesmaids are you having? I really like the style and the colour! :)


----------



## xemmax

Tasha said:


> Hahaha, at the tudors. That dress was pretty special eh?
> 
> :rofl: it is a need isnt it? In fact I think I need some too.
> 
> Yay for booking the harpist. That bridesmaid is gorgeous but just not frilly enough. Haha. Seriously, it is beautiful.

Hahaha I may have to make it for the lack of frills with my dress then ;) 



aly888 said:


> Yay for harpist. Did you go for the antiquey one? Does your venue charge you extra for using your own people for things? Ours does :nope:
> 
> Thar bridesmaids dress is beautiful. I wish I had found something like that because both my bridesmaids would have suited that :dohh: Can you not get them in other colours or is it just the grey?

Oh no that is rubbish! Do they charge much? Do you have to use your venue for literally everything? Ours has a list of recommended people but you can use your own if you prefer, besides the cake and the flowers. I know if you decide to get your own cake they charge £75 for storage etc, and you'd already lose out as their prices include a cake anyway, so it'd cost loads :wacko: same with flowers!

We went for the lady with the antique harp - its sooo beautiful, this is the harpist:

https://www.warble-entertainment.com/media/images/full_1360093805.jpg

I'm not sure whether you can get the dress in other colours, I actually quite like the grey as its so neutral though. So glad I found it, although I think it's more than I wanted to pay as I was kinda budgeting £100 per bridesmaid and I think these are £150ish - maybe more. What kind of dresses did you go for?



foquita said:


> I love the bridesmaids dress, how many bridesmaids are you having? I really like the style and the colour! :)

I'm pretty sure I am going to have 3 bridesmaids including maid of honour although there are 5 I'd like to ask. My maid of honour and one other bridesmaid have been asked but I'm yet to ask the other definite which is weird because I see her the most! How's your dress hunting going? At least you only have to find your own :haha:


----------



## foquita

do you think you'll ask the 5 of them anyway? you are such a good bride, putting them in a lovely dress :haha: 

i know which one i want, it's just a maxi dress from ASOS :lol: so glamorous! but i don't know what to do now as i'll be about 24 weeks (if i'm right about how far along i am) so don't want to buy it now and it not fit me? i really really like this one though and haven't seen any other ones i like so i'm worried that if i don't chance my arm and just get it anyway i will be left with nothing or one i hate :dohh:


----------



## xemmax

foquita said:


> do you think you'll ask the 5 of them anyway? you are such a good bride, putting them in a lovely dress :haha:
> 
> i know which one i want, it's just a maxi dress from ASOS :lol: so glamorous! but i don't know what to do now as i'll be about 24 weeks (if i'm right about how far along i am) so don't want to buy it now and it not fit me? i really really like this one though and haven't seen any other ones i like so i'm worried that if i don't chance my arm and just get it anyway i will be left with nothing or one i hate :dohh:

Oh my god you're pregnant!!!! Hugeeee congratulations hun :) when did you find out? You must be so happy!

When I was 24 weeks with Oli I was still really quite small, I don't think you'll have too much to worry about. I was definitely still wearing non-maternity clothes, except jeans! What's the maxi like?


----------



## louandivy

Omg congratulations foquita, you must be so excited! Pregnant brides are sooooooooo beautiful, I always think maxi dresses look best with baby bumps anyway!

Ahhh Emma that harp is amazing, so dreamy and romantic!


----------



## foquita

thank you so much! i only found out on wednesday morning, since then i've just about expired with excitement, i don't think i've ever been so happy :cloud9: but i feel like i'm going to wake up at any minute and it's all been a really amazing dream. 

yay, that's good to know! this is it https://www.riverisland.com/women/dresses/maxi-dresses/Cream-lattice-top-maxi-dress-633546, i guess it will be quite roomy? just worried i get massive boobs or something :haha: i'm so embarrassed posting that i'm getting married in a river island dress :rofl: i can't get a real wedding dress though because it would be too bulky in my rucksack and i need something i can wear again on the same holiday hahaha. 

i love the dresses you posted, especially the mimosa! i reckon if i were having a proper wedding i would want a copy of that, i love it :) 

thank you louandivy :D i'm worried i look like a fat sweaty pig :lol: were you still quite small at 24 weeks as well?


----------



## xemmax

Errrrr you are getting married in MALAYSIA, there is definitely no reason to be embarrassed about having a dress from River Island :rofl: I think it's lovely and would look amazing with a little bump under it! Why not order it to see how stretchy it is? You can always stuff a cushion up there to make sure it looks ok :haha:


----------



## foquita

sorry for hijacking your journal :argh:


----------



## xemmax

Haha don't be silly, a bit of bump talk will take my mind off my own insane broodiness :haha:


----------



## foquita

i'm in work so by the time i got the chance to actually post that apology message you had already replied :haha: 

i think i'll order it when i get paid then and test it with a pillow :rofl:


----------



## foquita

bloodiness :rofl:


----------



## xemmax

foquita said:


> bloodiness :rofl:

FFS it wouldn't let me edit the post quickly enough :rofl:


----------



## foquita

it's cool I know you were just using korean language rules, you crazy linguist :rofl:


----------



## xemmax

foquita said:


> it's cool I know you were just using korean language rules, you crazy linguist :rofl:

You're the crazy linguist... I don't even know what Korean languge rules are :rofl:


----------



## foquita

L and R are interchangeable! I think in japanese it's the same. they're allophones and not different phonemes (I think?) so all that 'engrish' stuff is that way because using an L instead of an R or vice versa doesn't change the meaning of a word like it does in english :haha:


----------



## xemmax

foquita said:


> L and R are interchangeable! I think in japanese it's the same. they're allophones and not different phonemes (I think?) so all that 'engrish' stuff is that way because using an L instead of an R or vice versa doesn't change the meaning of a word like it does in english :haha:

OOOOh see I thought Japanese didn't have L! I didn't realise they were interchangeable. I find language perception so interesting but don't study it much, although I do know that by adulthood we lose the ability to even perceive certain distinguishable phonemes if they aren't in our own language, which is pretty amazing and I guess might explain why R and L are indistinguishable to a Japanese speaker? Also that at the pre-linguistic stage children's babbling incorporates phonemes even from outside of what will become their native language, and they lose the ability to pronounce them when they learn to speak. Which is weird because Oli used to make these amazing gargling noise which my Dutch speaking lecturer says is found within the Dutch language... oooooooh such a nerd :haha:

Wait until your baby comes, you'll have a whole new understanding of what he or she is doing! Plus you'll totally get child language acquisition more when you have a case study right in front of you!


----------



## Lauren25

LOVE the bridesmaid dress its beautiful :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Nat I can't believe you just said you're already over the BFP excitement!! I'm not, I'm still jumping with joy for you :lol:

Ahhh Emma that bridesmaid dress is amazing, you really are a lovely bride to have your BM's dressed so well! I would definitely have mine in puff ball styles :haha: x


----------



## foquita

did I say that lolly?! I can't even remember :rofl: is it normal to be this scatty this early on? I'm really worried :lol: I'm still jumping with joy too! :yipee: 

that is so cool, I can't wait to transcribe my baby's babbles :rofl: I'm so excited for the language acquisition stage, it'll be good practice while I'm off uni for a year, I know you'll not think I'm a freak for thinking that :lol:


----------



## GypsyDancer

xemmax said:


> Harpist booked, sending contracts and deposit tonight :wohoo:
> 
> I also FINALLY found a bridesmaid dress I love
> 
> https://cdni.condenast.co.uk/320x480/a_c/CASTIZA-B_br_9feb12-pr_b_320x480.jpg
> https://www.hispamoda.com/img/fotos/wm/566-modelo-castiza-avance-coleccion-vestidos-2013-pronovias-_01_wm.jpg
> 
> It wasn't really what I'd envisaged in terms of colour but I don't care, I absolutely love it and my confirmed bridesmaids do too!

That dress is absolutely lovely! Id love to wear that if i was a bridesmaid, its actually made me consider having grey as a colour.


----------



## emyandpotato

I just found this whilst searching for a JP headpiece and thought I'd tempt you. It's still a lot but the great thing is you could sell it again for the exact same price afterwards. 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/107483637/jenny-packham-esme.html


----------



## xemmax

foquita said:


> did I say that lolly?! I can't even remember :rofl: is it normal to be this scatty this early on? I'm really worried :lol: I'm still jumping with joy too! :yipee:
> 
> that is so cool, I can't wait to transcribe my baby's babbles :rofl: I'm so excited for the language acquisition stage, it'll be good practice while I'm off uni for a year, I know you'll not think I'm a freak for thinking that :lol:

Hahaha not at all, it really does make you understand it all on a whole new level and it's so amazing watching them progress and really understanding how they're doing! Oli has just mastered pronouns (he was slightly behind) and for whatever reason I find it adorable when he refers to himself as 'I' :rofl:



emyandpotato said:


> I just found this whilst searching for a JP headpiece and thought I'd tempt you. It's still a lot but the great thing is you could sell it again for the exact same price afterwards.
> 
> https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/107483637/jenny-packham-esme.html

On my god emy you are both a terrible influence and a godsend :rofl: however my chances of being a size 8 are extremely low, I'm not even sure I was born a size 8. I actually thought the Esme was like £5k so I'm impressed she got it for £3.5k, and the resale value is so impressive!

Which headpiece are you looking for? I absolutely love the Acacia but the price scares me. I know someone on preloved actually loans one out for hire! I found some really amazing vintage headpiece sellers last night so I'm going to look here:

https://www.sheenaholland.com/wedding_headbands_and.htm
https://www.facebook.com/AbigailsVintageBridal


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you! Will definitely check them out. I was very tentatively considering the Acacia III but not sure?! To be honest nothing seems right. I'm too fussy. I don't want a veil but at the same time one BM is wearing a very elaborate headpiece and the other is wearing an embellished 1920s style skull cap so I worry that I won't look like the bride?! Ahh ridiculous wedding problems. 

There was also a size 12, just saying :p Seriously though if that's the dress you want to go for, try it in a store to be sure, and then keep an eye out on Gumtree et al and it may well turn up!


----------



## aly888

Congratulations Foquita :happydance:

Emma, my bridesmaids have chosen their own dresses. They are completely different people in terms of style and personality so didn't want to force them into dresses that they wouldn't be comfortable in. But that dress you've found is beautiful. And I love the grey too!

I know my venue charges £150 if you use external caterers or DJ. No idea why. Money makers I suppose. You would think using their venue would be enough :lol:


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> Thank you! Will definitely check them out. I was very tentatively considering the Acacia III but not sure?! To be honest nothing seems right. I'm too fussy. I don't want a veil but at the same time one BM is wearing a very elaborate headpiece and the other is wearing an embellished 1920s style skull cap so I worry that I won't look like the bride?! Ahh ridiculous wedding problems.
> 
> There was also a size 12, just saying :p Seriously though if that's the dress you want to go for, try it in a store to be sure, and then keep an eye out on Gumtree et al and it may well turn up!

I love the Acacia III, it's so striking. I know what you mean though, I am so fussy too and a lot of headpieces have sequins that look cheap and put me off. I really don't want to pay £500 for a headpiece I will never wear again though! What puts you off a veil?

Oh I didn't see the size 12! If you're really unhappy with your dress why don't you try on an Esme?!



aly888 said:


> Congratulations Foquita :happydance:
> 
> Emma, my bridesmaids have chosen their own dresses. They are completely different people in terms of style and personality so didn't want to force them into dresses that they wouldn't be comfortable in. But that dress you've found is beautiful. And I love the grey too!
> 
> I know my venue charges £150 if you use external caterers or DJ. No idea why. Money makers I suppose. You would think using their venue would be enough :lol:

I am totally open to different dresses for the bridesmaids as they are so different in size/height/skin tone, but they both love that one, so will see how it looks on! Oh my god it would really annoy me if my venue charged so much for using other options! They are definitely money makers!


----------



## aly888

The Acacia's are beautiful! I know you can hire the II from places such as eBay. Can't say I've seen the III on there.

That's so good that both BMs like the dress. Makes your life easier :lol:


----------



## xemmax

I didn't realise they have them on eBay - there is an Acacia III on there for £70 per week! Think I will definitely hire a headpiece, rather than buy one!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jenny-Pa...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item257c5e8fac


----------



## Lauren25

Wow that headpiece is beautiful, £70 hire is deffo worth it its lovely!!


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeah I saw the hire, think I would definitely do that instead. At the moment though I'm thinking along the lines of totally minimal hair, like the Elie Saab Couture models. May look really nice with the dress, if I keep it, and nice earrings and no necklace. I will see nearer the time, though! The veil thing; I tried one on with my dress and it looked stupid, plus I want to look elegant but not too white or too bridal, is that silly?!


----------



## louandivy

I love that headpiece but hiring is definitely the way to go! And your bridesmaids are so lucky those dresses are stunning! One of my best friends literally got engaged a few hours ago so I may be experiencing bridesmaid dress stress for real soon :haha:


----------



## xemmax

Haha emy, not silly at all, it's your wedding! I want to look insanely bridal though, I'm definitely going for a veil although I'm not sure which kind yet.

Oh Lou, that's so exciting! Do you think she'll definitely ask you?


----------



## louandivy

Wellllll no haha. But only because I don't know if she will be the type to even have a bridesmaid-type wedding but if she does I should hope so as we have been best friends for a long long time! 

Have you sorted the rental for the headpiece? I still think you are neglecting the most important aspect of your wedding which is obviously the hen do!


----------



## louandivy

omg i have just discovered the most heinous thing - disney do bridal gowns CHECK IT OUT YOU WILL DIE


----------



## louandivy

you could be a ~~~~*princess*~~~~~ for the night babez

https://www.disneybridal.com/details.html?category=bridalgowns&id=217


----------



## GypsyDancer

.


----------



## emyandpotato

louandivy said:


> you could be a ~~~~*princess*~~~~~ for the night babez
> 
> https://www.disneybridal.com/details.html?category=bridalgowns&id=217

Do you know how much they go for? Like three grand. -_-

You can get nicer gowns in BHS, no lies.


----------



## emyandpotato

PS Emma what sort of veil are you having?


----------



## Mummy May

I've had a best friend for 8 years and I didn't ask her to be my BM so don't get excited just yet! Emma I want to be quite bridaly too, I have a veil that clips into the back of my hair, and it was free woo! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

That headpiece is gorgeous, definitely hire. If you were to buy you'd have to wear it everyday! Now I wouldn't mind you doing that, but some ignorant people might think you were a little OTT :haha:

Disney do bridal!? You could get one similar and a lot cheaper by the my BFGW dress maker surely!?


----------



## xemmax

Hahaha wow, Disney couture! I'm amazed :haha: Definitely not for me HOWEVER on our shopping trip perhaps you can pretend you're desperately seeking a Disney gown and try one on Lou ;) 

I have kind of fallen in love with the idea of going on a posh camping hen do but not sure really. I may just leave it to my bridesmaids to sort, then it's one less thing to worry about :haha:

I really haven't decided on the veil, I suppose it depends on what kind of dress I get really, and dress shopping feels like such a long way off still! 

Hahaha Lauryn I will defo be wearing my wedding attire secretly for a while, it must be done ;)


----------



## louandivy

Totally, that Tiana dress on the last row is so hideous it makes me want to cry a little bit!

You should so go on a posh camping trip with your friends it'll be sooo fun, that is so what I would do if I had a hen do. And the whole point of having Bridesmaids is leaving all the work to them obviously :haha:


----------



## xemmax

louandivy said:


> Totally, that Tiana dress on the last row is so hideous it makes me want to cry a little bit!
> 
> You should so go on a posh camping trip with your friends it'll be sooo fun, that is so what I would do if I had a hen do. And the whole point of having Bridesmaids is leaving all the work to them obviously :haha:

You will definitely have to come providing you can afford it, obviously it's a lot to ask and the priority is you coming to the wedding but the invite will definitely be there... Miss camping queen :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

A posh camping hen do? I have never heard of such a thing! My experiences of camping is limited to festivals which meant body washing with wet wipes and chewing gum doubled up as teeth care and freshening breaths!


----------



## louandivy

Yesss I would love to, ah I'm excited already! Lauryn google glamping, some of the places you can stay are pretty amazing and soooooooo far removed from grotty festival camping :haha:


----------



## xemmax

Hahaha Lauryn! 

Check this out:
https://www.jollydaysluxurycamping.co.uk/bell-tents


----------



## louandivy

Ahhhh that looks sooooooo nice I want to be there now! I have a tent like that but its tiny, although we do have a candle chandelier for it which makes it feel a bit fancier! Check out goglamping.net too


----------



## xemmax

louandivy said:


> Ahhhh that looks sooooooo nice I want to be there now! I have a tent like that but its tiny, although we do have a candle chandelier for it which makes it feel a bit fancier! Check out goglamping.net too

Ahh that sounds gorgeous! Was the chandelier included? Nick and are thinking about taking Oli glamping as a holiday this summer/next year but the bell tent I absolutely loved on that particular website was like £800 for a week high season... wowwwwww :haha:

Will check out goglamping!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I can't believe I didn't see this earlier! Wedding excitement! 

I had a dress from the Disney collection!


----------



## xemmax

Jo_Bean said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this earlier! Wedding excitement!
> 
> I had a dress from the Disney collection!

Aww no way! I didn't even know they existed :haha: which one did you have?


----------



## xemmax

I haven't really had anything to report wedding-wise, had my confirmation from the harpist and we're going to see a photographer on Tuesday.

Other than that I am 4 weeks away from finishing my degree so I'm 22,000 words into my ridiculously big dissertation and due to hand it on Wednesday... so wedding browsing has been reserved purely for procrastination :haha:

The photographer we're going to see is relatively cheap compared to others I've found and I like their photos but half of me kind of wants to go for a fine art photographer. I really don't know much about photography but I know what I like and I really want amazing photos, but at the same time my priority is getting a photographer with a reportage style as I have been to weddings where the entire drinks reception is spent posing for photographs and I don't want that at all.

I'm also a bit disappointed that the venue hasn't got in touch with us, they're supposed to send us a complete invoice as we're due to pay them 15% but they're yet to do it :shrug:


----------



## aly888

In my experience venues normally need 'prompting'. They seem to think we're happier not receiving things like invoices etc on time but don't realise the extra stress that causes in the planning process :lol:

I'm like you with the photographs. I hate posed photos. I'd much rather have an album filled with intimate 'missed' moments than a load that we spent an hour posing for. A good photographer will work with you. If you tell them the style you want then that's what they should give you. Obviously their portfolio will have to reflect that for you to consider them first though. Hope it goes well with the meeting

22,000 word diss??!! I'm so glad I quit uni :rofl: just remember it'll be worth it in the end. Once that's done are you free to go wedding crazy?


----------



## xemmax

aly888 said:


> In my experience venues normally need 'prompting'. They seem to think we're happier not receiving things like invoices etc on time but don't realise the extra stress that causes in the planning process :lol:
> 
> I'm like you with the photographs. I hate posed photos. I'd much rather have an album filled with intimate 'missed' moments than a load that we spent an hour posing for. A good photographer will work with you. If you tell them the style you want then that's what they should give you. Obviously their portfolio will have to reflect that for you to consider them first though. Hope it goes well with the meeting
> 
> 22,000 word diss??!! I'm so glad I quit uni :rofl: just remember it'll be worth it in the end. Once that's done are you free to go wedding crazy?

So true about venues! Unfortunately we've already 'prompted' them :dohh: I don't want us to have to get in touch with them again and come across as pushy but I really need to get rid of this money because it is sitting in my account and I will definitely slowly spend it otherwise, I am seriously crap with money :wacko:

Thanks hun, I really need to feel confident with the photographer so fingers crossed we'll like them. They're a married couple and they have agreed to both work the wedding without charging us for the extra photographer because I said we didn't want an engagement shoot. I like the idea of having two there who are married so they obviously work well together!

I have some preparation for my PGCE to do over summer but effectively yes I am going to go wedding INSANE and I can't wait :rofl: what did you do at uni?


----------



## Jo_Bean

xemmax said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe I didn't see this earlier! Wedding excitement!
> 
> I had a dress from the Disney collection!
> 
> Aww no way! I didn't even know they existed :haha: which one did you have?Click to expand...

I jest sorry :rofl: they're bloody awful!!


----------



## xemmax

Jo_Bean said:


> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe I didn't see this earlier! Wedding excitement!
> 
> I had a dress from the Disney collection!
> 
> Aww no way! I didn't even know they existed :haha: which one did you have?Click to expand...
> 
> I jest sorry :rofl: they're bloody awful!!Click to expand...

HAHAHA thank the lord, I felt soooooo awkward :rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

I know how you feel about photographers, I don't like posed pictures, well i hate having my picture taken so that's why I love the 'caught of guard' type of pictures!

I think any good photographer will work with you and do what you want :)


----------



## aly888

xemmax said:


> aly888 said:
> 
> 
> In my experience venues normally need 'prompting'. They seem to think we're happier not receiving things like invoices etc on time but don't realise the extra stress that causes in the planning process :lol:
> 
> I'm like you with the photographs. I hate posed photos. I'd much rather have an album filled with intimate 'missed' moments than a load that we spent an hour posing for. A good photographer will work with you. If you tell them the style you want then that's what they should give you. Obviously their portfolio will have to reflect that for you to consider them first though. Hope it goes well with the meeting
> 
> 22,000 word diss??!! I'm so glad I quit uni :rofl: just remember it'll be worth it in the end. Once that's done are you free to go wedding crazy?
> 
> So true about venues! Unfortunately we've already 'prompted' them :dohh: I don't want us to have to get in touch with them again and come across as pushy but I really need to get rid of this money because it is sitting in my account and I will definitely slowly spend it otherwise, I am seriously crap with money :wacko:
> 
> Thanks hun, I really need to feel confident with the photographer so fingers crossed we'll like them. They're a married couple and they have agreed to both work the wedding without charging us for the extra photographer because I said we didn't want an engagement shoot. I like the idea of having two there who are married so they obviously work well together!
> 
> I have some preparation for my PGCE to do over summer but effectively yes I am going to go wedding INSANE and I can't wait :rofl: what did you do at uni?Click to expand...

I did photography :haha: I was sooo fussy when choosing our photographer, and even now I have my doubts, but the ones that I absolutely loved were all absolutely ridiculously priced...more than the cost of our venue :wacko:

Chase the venue. Tell them you want to make a payment. That should get their attention :lol: but you're right, you shouldn't have to be chasing them up at all


----------



## xemmax

aly888 said:


> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aly888 said:
> 
> 
> In my experience venues normally need 'prompting'. They seem to think we're happier not receiving things like invoices etc on time but don't realise the extra stress that causes in the planning process :lol:
> 
> I'm like you with the photographs. I hate posed photos. I'd much rather have an album filled with intimate 'missed' moments than a load that we spent an hour posing for. A good photographer will work with you. If you tell them the style you want then that's what they should give you. Obviously their portfolio will have to reflect that for you to consider them first though. Hope it goes well with the meeting
> 
> 22,000 word diss??!! I'm so glad I quit uni :rofl: just remember it'll be worth it in the end. Once that's done are you free to go wedding crazy?
> 
> So true about venues! Unfortunately we've already 'prompted' them :dohh: I don't want us to have to get in touch with them again and come across as pushy but I really need to get rid of this money because it is sitting in my account and I will definitely slowly spend it otherwise, I am seriously crap with money :wacko:
> 
> Thanks hun, I really need to feel confident with the photographer so fingers crossed we'll like them. They're a married couple and they have agreed to both work the wedding without charging us for the extra photographer because I said we didn't want an engagement shoot. I like the idea of having two there who are married so they obviously work well together!
> 
> I have some preparation for my PGCE to do over summer but effectively yes I am going to go wedding INSANE and I can't wait :rofl: what did you do at uni?Click to expand...
> 
> I did photography :haha: I was sooo fussy when choosing our photographer, and even now I have my doubts, but the ones that I absolutely loved were all absolutely ridiculously priced...more than the cost of our venue :wacko:
> 
> Chase the venue. Tell them you want to make a payment. That should get their attention :lol: but you're right, you shouldn't have to be chasing them up at allClick to expand...

Didn't see this reply but I have to say I'm glad I'm not the only one with doubts on the photographer! We are going to book the one we found because they're so inexpensive and we get two photographers for the price of one, and I do like their photos, but they weren't my favourite! At least you have reason to be fussy though if you were once a photography student :haha:


----------



## xemmax

I've managed to get a few discounts recently by simply asking, it's amazing what you can get for being a bit cheeky!

We went to see the photographer on Tuesday and she was absolutely lovely. She really put us at ease and I'm positive she'll get us great photos. The photographic style isn't as striking as some that I've seen and I have been umming and ahhing about it but Nick and I had a proper chat and we think having beautiful, natural photos is way more important to us than really extravagantly posed ones. This photographer is half the price of my favourite photographer and they have offered to give us a second photographer for free (£125 saving), so I am really happy! I'll be paying the deposit tonight.

I also sent Shoot It Yourself a message on Facebook simply asking them if they have any promotional codes and they gave me a code for 2 cameras for the price of 1 (£75 saving) which means I have now got 2 photographers and a wedding video for the price of the single photographer I initially loved. I'm so pleased! :happydance:

I don't feel like I've done much fun stuff yet. I'm going to go dress shopping in June and in July/August I'm going to go to London for the weekend to see 2 of my bridesmaids and go dress/accessory shopping with them. My aim now is to get the save the date cards sorted. I really want save the date magnets but haven't found any that I love yet so I'm contemplating just buying my own, since I've discovered magnetic printable paper. I leave university officially on 24th May and my last lecture is today, so after that I'll be able to really start all of the fun bits. I can't wait! :)


----------



## xemmax

Just remembered I had my first wedding dream last night - dreamt that I got so drunk I forgot everything that had happened and Nick was filling me in on everything the following day, right down to which guests attended. Hoping that doesn't come true or it will be one super expensive hangover :rofl:


----------



## xemmax

While there hasn't been any more wedding plans made I have found out that the wedding fund is now going to be a little bigger because I am guaranteed to graduate with a first class honour degree :happydance:

Kind of feel like I should write this down somewhere so here's the best place. Basically I got called in to university to discuss my dissertation which worried me as dissertation marks aren't released until official results are. My dissertation was very big (26,000 words and the word limit was 15,000) and while my supervisor had agreed to it, I was worried the second marker might have penalised me for the increase.

Well basically my supervisor told me that they had decided to give me the highest mark they'd ever awarded.. 96!! :saywhat: Simply because they couldn't give me any criticism. Furthermore the editor of a large linguistics journal is being contacted to see whether it would be suitable to print :happydance:

But besides that being an achievement it means that my bursary next year will be £5000 MORE than had I graduated with a 2.1. And even if I don't hand in my last piece of work at all, I'll still be guaranteed a first. I finish Uni tomorrow... Let the dress shopping commence!


----------



## louandivy

Still so prouuuuuud. You are the best and deserve to indulge in going completely wedding-crazy this summer :haha:


----------



## xemmax

Haha awww thanks Lou, and yes I intend to! The bridezilla will be out in force :gun:


----------



## Mummy May

Wow that's amazing :) well done you! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Wow that is amazing!!


----------



## Lauren25

Wow well done that is amazing!!


----------



## foquita

OMG that is absolutely amazing, you genius! :cloud9: i would be so skipping about right now if i were you, what an amazing achievement :happydance: wow! :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

That's awesome! :happydance: you brain-box!!


----------



## foquita

I keep thinking about this, this is the kind of thing that happens to me in my wildest fantasies :haha: I'm so impressed, I really hope it gets published! :)


----------



## xemmax

Thank you girls! To say I'm happy is a bit of an understatement :haha:



foquita said:


> I keep thinking about this, this is the kind of thing that happens to me in my wildest fantasies :haha: I'm so impressed, I really hope it gets published! :)

Hahaha thanks hun! Me toooo, the journal that my lecturer is contacting is English Today... you might have come across it in your studies?

It was Tuesday I found out and it still doesn't feel real. The mark could in theory be questioned by the exam board. I was assured the likelihood of them ever changing a mark is tiny so not to worry but I'm still a bit reluctant to shout about it until it's all official (deadline is June 24th).

It feels so gratifying and like it was all worth it :D my aim was to get a first and I've done it so the study being published would just be a bonus - it'd take ages though as I'd have to cut it down to 5k words :wacko: still, it would be awesome to have an undergraduate piece published!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww and I even said to you that I bet your lecturer was calling you in to say how amazing you are. I was right :smug: so proud of you! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

xemmax said:


> Just remembered I had my first wedding dream last night - dreamt that I got so drunk I forgot everything that had happened and Nick was filling me in on everything the following day, right down to which guests attended. Hoping that doesn't come true or it will be one super expensive hangover :rofl:

Hahaha just read back. This IS happening, I'm going to make sure of it :rofl: I'll try and out do you on thr embarrassing level though... wouldn't want you to look like a complete tit on your big day! :friends:


----------



## xemmax

ttc_lolly said:


> Awww and I even said to you that I bet your lecturer was calling you in to say how amazing you are. I was right :smug: so proud of you! x

Haha I hate the fact I always worry myself into thinking the worst :dohh: thanks lovely xx


----------



## xemmax

ttc_lolly said:


> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> Just remembered I had my first wedding dream last night - dreamt that I got so drunk I forgot everything that had happened and Nick was filling me in on everything the following day, right down to which guests attended. Hoping that doesn't come true or it will be one super expensive hangover :rofl:
> 
> Hahaha just read back. This IS happening, I'm going to make sure of it :rofl: I'll try and out do you on thr embarrassing level though... wouldn't want you to look like a complete tit on your big day! :friends:Click to expand...

Hahahaha you're a true friend :rofl: on a serious note though I think Nick would be googling annulments on our first day of wedded bliss if I got that hammered :rofl:


----------



## foquita

you must have worked your arse off! what an achievement :happydance: such a good note to start your PGDE on! :cloud9:


----------



## louandivy

You can be like my scottish second cousin who had to be dragged out of her own wedding party because she was so hammered!


----------



## xemmax

foquita said:


> you must have worked your arse off! what an achievement :happydance: such a good note to start your PGDE on! :cloud9:

Thanks hun.. to be fair I did do pretty much nothing else for like 3 months :haha: and yeah my confidence has been boosted by it, plus the money will be sooo handy for the wedding :D


----------



## louandivy

ttc_lolly said:


> Awww and I even said to you that I bet your lecturer was calling you in to say how amazing you are. I was right :smug: so proud of you! x

Yeah listen to us next time Emma :haha:


----------



## xemmax

louandivy said:


> You can be like my scottish second cousin who had to be dragged out of her own wedding party because she was so hammered!

Hahaha IDOL


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow, that is fantastic. Well done you x


----------



## aly888

Fantastic news on the dissertation. Well done :)


----------



## xemmax

The wedding is still so far away, I don't feel like I can do any of the good stuff yet hence I haven't been able to update with much.

We booked the DJ, decided just to go with the in-house DJ as he obviously knows the most about the venue and he has good reviews (and I don't really get what you should look for in a DJ.. :wacko:)

Apart from that I have been online browsing like CRAZY. We have totally decided on a theme which I am sooooo happy about - we were originally going for a very floral, vintage, summery feel but I didn't think it would suit the venue. If we'd have ended up having the wedding at the farm then it would have been perfect but the Hall is a really grand, imposing building with a very dark staircase and large rooms.

https://www.barnabyaldrick.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Stubton-Hall-Wedding-Photography-0032.jpg
https://www.lyndseygoddard.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Stubton_Hall_Lindsey_Alastair_00024.jpg

I just couldn't see the whole pastel theme fitting in well there at all. I have always wanted a kind of 1920/30s style sheath dress and obviously we have the vintage wedding singer, and with the release of The Great Gatsby obviously Art Deco is pretty massive again and I have just totally fallen in love with the glamour of it all! So we'll be going very much down that route. I am much more a fan of Art Nouveau but I can't persuade Nick entirely, so it may be a little mismatch of the two styles.

https://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/736x/bc/52/aa/bc52aad6df03ac2b17d7cef2c1651a9e.jpg

We have desperately searched for Save the Dates but because we want magnets we've found it hard. Thinking now about just getting a printing company to make some for us.

I have fallen in love with some letter press invitations but they are just so expensive:

https://ohsobeautifulpaper.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Lucky-Luxe-Couture-Correspondence-Gatsby-Letterpress-Wedding-Invitations2-550x366.jpg 

I'm not willing to pay hundreds of pounds for something people will throw away! So we are looking at these, I think:

https://img2.etsystatic.com/014/0/6327260/il_570xN.435083466_3otw.jpg

I am joining Weight Watchers on Thursday to start the wedding diet as I'd like to lose the 2 stone I put back on this year, and once the weight starts shifting I'll go dress shopping. Oh, and did I mention I found my perfect dress online? :winkwink:

https://data.whicdn.com/images/65015640/large.jpg


----------



## louandivy

Ahhh that dress and a 1920s theme....ITS GOING TO BE SO BEAUTIFUL I LOVE IT! I love art deco too, how are you going merge the two styles? The venue is so gorgeous and dramatic, so perfect for a wedding.


----------



## xemmax

Well I really wanted invites similar to these:
https://www.invitationcrush.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/jk-art-nouveau-wedding-invitations1.jpg

And I really want quite a lot of flowers in the venue to give it a softer feel! I think a big mixture of flowers and mirrors etc will give it a nice feel.

I love this bouquet wrap:
https://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/178334/kt-bouquetwrap.jpg

And we'll be having these candelabras on the tables as they're included:
https://www.crashtaylorblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/StubtonHall048.jpg

And I'd like them on mirror trays with flowers at the base in pinks, greens and creams. Ahhhhhh I need to start buying things, I am itching!


----------



## louandivy

Ahhhh I love it - I LOOOOVE those art deco invitations, so gorgeous! You could even get some Mucha prints, frame them yourself and hang them at the venue although maybe they wouldn't allow that...and maybe I'm getting a little carried away :haha:


----------



## xemmax

I actually looked for Mucha invites! All ideas are welcome Lou!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I just love the glamour of that era. Something very classy about it all and fantastic hair styles and embellishments <3


----------



## xemmax

Jo_Bean said:


> I just love the glamour of that era. Something very classy about it all and fantastic hair styles and embellishments <3

I know Jo it's amazing isn't it? The glitz and the glamour - I need it all! I wish we lived in an era where men and women still wore hats, so glamorous.


----------



## foquita

that dress is amazing! :cloud9: I'd love something like that, it's really classy :) 

venue looks great and I love your theme too :happydance:


----------



## emyandpotato

Reading about your wedding plans makes me want to have a temper tantrum and cry about how it isn't fair and your wedding is better than my wedding :hissy: 

Seriously though I love everything about it! The venue is just surreal. The dark rooms are amazing. It's so rare that a stately home is done up inside well, and looks modern and traditional at the same time. Adore the theme too, also a total sucker for flapper/deco/20s and 30s themes. 

Where's the dress from? It looks a lot like Eden but is it?


----------



## xemmax

Thanks foquita!

Aww thanks emy! Honestly though your wedding is amazing - I wish I had your attention to detail! Plus you have a gorgeous venue and you get to stay there which is amazing. I hope the weather is nice on our day as our venue has beautiful grounds and a big lake.

The dress is by a Spanish designer called Rosa Clara, the whole collection is absolutely stunning and typically difficult to source in the UK (I think they have one stockist and I don't think they have that particular dress). Considering cheap flights to Barcelona!


----------



## xemmax

Just went to see The Great Gatsby for the second time... ultimate inspiration! I CAN'T WAIT FOR OUR WEDDING!


----------



## RedRose

Ahh lovely theme :) and your engagement ring will tie in nicely with it too!

What is your menu like? And drinks?


----------



## xemmax

Thanks Rose!

Well we are not 100% on the menu yet as we're both vegetarian and having to serve meat isn't something I would do ideally but I know I have to. At the moment we've gone for soups to start, followed by the chicken dish on the 'Lovely' menu below, because I think most people like chicken (don't they?) and I refuse to serve lamb. I'm not sure though so any help is appreciated!

https://www.stubtonhall.co.uk/downloads/stubton_hall_menus_2012.pdf

At the drinks reception there will be Pimms, beers, Prosecco or elderflower cordial, wine with the wedding breakfast and Prosecco for the toast. In the evening we've chosen a rustic buffet which is basically breads, pates, meats, cheeses and humous etc.. that way I thought at least people can have things to pick at!

Also we can pay £150 extra and they will set up a cocktail bar serving 6 cocktails of our choosing for £6 each. I think it's quite a good price but not sure whether it's worth it or not. What do you guys think?!


----------



## louandivy

Why do you think you have to serve meat? There are loads of fancy filling veggie meals you could offer! Also that rustic buffet sounds soooo good. 

The cocktail plan sounds great! What cocktails will they offer?


----------



## emyandpotato

If you're not comfortable serving meat then don't! At the wedding of a vegetarian I would absolutely not expect to be served meat, plus there are so many nice vegetarian dishes that it'll hardly be a salad you'll be serving them! But yeah, I think chicken is a safe meat to go for! 

The cocktails would add that extra little bit of TGG, but your wedding won't exactly be boring without them! Will guests have to pay for them?


----------



## GypsyDancer

I think if your not comfortably with meat then you dont HAVE to have it?

I love my meat, but if i knew the couple whose wedding i was going to were vegetarian and didnt want meat i wouldnt be bothered by it?

Also i LOVE the idea of cocktails, but then i do love cocktails in general and i think theyre quite glamorous x


----------



## RedRose

I totally wouldn't mind a meat-free meal, but if you do serve meat then yeah chicken is a good choice!


----------



## xemmax

Ahh thanks girls! It feels totally wrong to serve meat (I'm a lifelong vege) but I think Nick wants to serve it as he has a lot of older family who would be outraged by a vege meal :haha: I am really torn on it. Lou we don't have any freedom over menu options really and the vegetarian option we've gone for is a vegetable wellington en croute as I know most people will like it!

Yeah guests have to pay for all evening drinks after the toast. Cocktails would be £6 each which I don't think is that expensive really! Might go for it now you all think it's a good idea.
Not sure whether we have to pick them from a list, but we would really like them to serve Singapore Slings as we drank a lot of them in Bali and they are AMAZING!


----------



## louandivy

6 pounds isn't bad for a cocktail at all - Singapore slings are amaaaaazing good choice. If you have margheritas I will DEF end up being a drunken disgrace as I cannot resist the temptation of them :haha:


----------



## xemmax

In that case margaritas are a definite :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I love that dress Emma, it's so beautiful and elegant. And the invite too, just everything! Most perfect wedding ever :)

The vege options look fantastic and I wouldn't expect meat at a wedding of a vege but I can understand Nick's perspective. I know my Jamaican side of the family would be in shock if they came to a family wedding and there was no meat :lol: my sister who is also a lifelong vege will have to worry about that if/when the time ever comes for her to wed!

Cocktails are a fab idea and £6 is a good price too I think. I've only ever drank raspberry mojitos and they were amaaaazing, but I am open and willing to try any, as you shall witness!


----------



## xemmax

Hahaha Lauryn, I can't wait! I really don't like Bacardi so mojitos are out for me :sick:

Your sister will definitely face this dilemma, it's tough and I'd love to ban meat but I feel like it would annoy people. I know I shouldn't care!


----------



## Tasha

That is so tricky. I can completely understand both yours and Nick perspective. I wouldn't be bothered by no meat (use to be vegetarian also) but I do know people who are of the mindset that a meal isn't a meal without meat, so can deffo see Nick's concerns, however it is your wedding so go with what you are happy not what other people are happy with. 

Cocktails sound like a fab idea x


----------



## xemmax

I've kind of been toying with the idea of hiring a venue stylist but I can't find one that looks any good :( I really want someone to dress it on the day and to provide beautiful props (I really want a gramophone and a typewriter) but I can't find any local that seem to provide what I want. I really don't want a generic, nondescript "vintage" theme - I want to find someone who really gets what I envisage and can make it all for me :haha: 

I have also started my wedding diet (Weight Watchers), I actually don't weigh as much as I thought (which is weird because I feel huge). I need to lost 12.5lbs to be back to a size 10 and then I'll start dress shopping. Ideally I'd like to be 7lb under that by the wedding but that shouldn't be hard. Also Nick is going to help me to tone up and I'm starting running when we go on holiday to Cornwall with my family in 3 weeks, we're going to run to the beach every morning :) I will be a thin bride!


----------



## Mummy May

Why don't you speak to Emy&potato - she is starting to get into venue styling and I bet she has lots of things you would love cx


----------



## maryp0ppins

I love the idea of the cocktails and would def go for it! I lost 1.5 stone on weigt watchers 2 yrs ago,goodluck


----------



## Jo_Bean

xemmax said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> I just love the glamour of that era. Something very classy about it all and fantastic hair styles and embellishments <3
> 
> I know Jo it's amazing isn't it? The glitz and the glamour - I need it all! I wish we lived in an era where men and women still wore hats, so glamorous.Click to expand...

So do I!! I would even go back to a time with bustles and corsets :D I just love dressing up! I need a time machine actually :haha:

That's very reasonable for the cocktails. I would do it :thumbup:


----------



## xemmax

Mummy May said:


> Why don't you speak to Emy&potato - she is starting to get into venue styling and I bet she has lots of things you would love cx

Aww emy does have a great eye for things, she's too far from me though I think. I think I may have found a good stylist now, just need to make sure we can afford her!



maryp0ppins said:


> I love the idea of the cocktails and would def go for it! I lost 1.5 stone on weigt watchers 2 yrs ago,goodluck

Thanks hun! I've lost 2 stone before too, it's the only diet I can ever stick to. I really love counting points and being able to eat chocolate everyday like I want to and still lose weight :haha: how are your plans coming along?



Jo_Bean said:


> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> I just love the glamour of that era. Something very classy about it all and fantastic hair styles and embellishments <3
> 
> I know Jo it's amazing isn't it? The glitz and the glamour - I need it all! I wish we lived in an era where men and women still wore hats, so glamorous.Click to expand...
> 
> So do I!! I would even go back to a time with bustles and corsets :D I just love dressing up! I need a time machine actually :haha:
> 
> That's very reasonable for the cocktails. I would do it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha I'm going to need a corset at this rate :winkwink: we were definitely born in the wrong era!


----------



## xemmax

I could really use some opinions as we are totally torn between these. We both love number 1 and they have beautiful envelopes (some are not shown on here) but I can really envisage number 2 for the menus etc. Nick isn't sure about number 3 but I LOVE them, whereas number 4 I really like but not sure whether they are a little too simple.

1.
https://img1.etsystatic.com/012/0/5542929/il_fullxfull.461128551_ch0z.jpg

2.
https://img0.etsystatic.com/014/0/6327260/il_fullxfull.435083466_3otw.jpg

3.
https://img1.etsystatic.com/013/0/5349208/il_fullxfull.463236953_2d9s.jpg

4.
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-QVL1mn0Ww9U/UZFcRzQaSFI/AAAAAAAAAP0/M5Dt6UBkYys/s1600/combine+1.jpg


----------



## Tasha

I really like them all but number three are my favourites.

You have great taste x


----------



## Mummy May

Number 2 for me :) xx


----------



## louandivy

I loooove number three - I am surprised Nick isn't sure, its def the least feminine of the three! I love them all though :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Definitely the third- gilded ink on dark paper is so luxurious and elegant. I'd veto the slanted bits of text though, they make me think 2013 take on Gatsby, as opposed to true Jazz age, you know what I mean?


----------



## Jo_Bean

I prefer 1 and 4 but then I like simple. I like all of them but love 1 and 4 x

Edit - looked again and I would choose 1 :thumbup: to me it says stylish and classy, understated but still makes an impression. More authentic and not as staged IMO x but I guess it all depends on a persons vision of that era. Mine is more neutral and lace rather than dramatic. But they all work.


----------



## xemmax

Thanks so much guys! I'm really surprised Nick isn't keen on the third. Originally he liked them but since finding the first ones he's been put off. Jo I definitely know what you mean - I am really conscious that while I want an art deco themed wedding I don't want it to look like a fancy dress party, and a lot of the stationery sets look a little... tacky?

I think I am going to order samples of 1, 2 and 3 and see how they are in the flesh. The envelopes on the first are beautiful and I think that is what we love about them though the sharp, geometric lines of the third make them more true to art deco in that respect I think.

https://img1.etsystatic.com/015/0/5542929/il_fullxfull.461128573_bxtr.jpg

Ahh so torn!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I think you need to feel them. See what the lines are like in different lights and when you open them remember that first thought as that's the thought your guests will have when they open them :thumbup:

So exciting!


----------



## DanielleM

:hi: Emma

Invitations 2 and 4 look very similar to me. I personally do not like number 3. But number 1 is very nice too. I think as you are having a summer wedding the black stationary looks a bit out of place, I like all the others though, probably number 2 I would say x


----------



## xemmax

Ohhhh I found these Jenny Packham bridesmaid dresses and I actually think I love them. They aren't exactly what I wanted but the more I look at them the more I can envisage them fitting beautifully in with the theme.. is it stupid to buy bridesmaid dresses before my dress? It comes in maxi and midi length and I don't even usually like midi bridesmaid dresses but I think this looks lovely.

https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g449/emmafinola/null-2.jpg
https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g449/emmafinola/null.jpg
https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g449/emmafinola/null-1.jpg

I bought a couple of bridesmaids bags too, I just thought they were so pretty I couldn't resist!

https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g449/emmafinola/null-3.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

I don't think it's silly if you love them. You have a vision and you like certain styles, colours and textures, so they won't not go. Sometimes you just know when it's right :D


----------



## louandivy

Those dresses are gorgeous Emma, do you prefer the midi or maxi version?


----------



## foquita

i don't think it's silly at all, it's a beautiful dress! i would go for it! :)


----------



## Mummy May

I bought most things before my dress xx


----------



## DanielleM

I like those bridesmaids dresses. Both my bridesmaids are small 5ft and 5ft 2 so we made the decision to have midi dresses as neither of them feel comfortable in long dresses.


----------



## xemmax

Thanks girls!

I actually wanted maxi dresses but I like the midi. I haven't even decided on how many bridesmaids yet (I want 5 but have only asked 2 so far). The 2 bridesmaids I currently have both prefer maxi as they don't like their legs.

If I have 5 bridesmaids I really would like them matching but they all have such different body shapes and heights that I think it would be hell to find one dress that fits all, so I'm open to having different dresses.

Now we are having a bit of a nightmare with the bridal party anyway - Nick can't cut his list down from 5 ushers and a best man. We both feel its too many but they're all such good friends and family. What do we do?! Would it look like a circus if he had them all and I had 5 bridesmaids? The costs would be insane too :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

You could always ask if they minded contributing to eir suits/ dresses xx


----------



## Tasha

I think it depends on your wedding size if you had 5 bridesmaids and 5 ushers and had ten other guests it would look like a circus but if it is a fairly big wedding that isn't a problem. Five ushers and five bridesmaids work well but like you said it is the costs, even just the dresses for the girls would be a huge amount.


----------



## xemmax

Originally I'd planned to just buy the dress for the bridesmaids, I don't mind them having odd shoes as they'll be hidden by the dress anyway and that way they can get something they like and can wear again. I'll hopefully get their hair done for free but they can choose whether to pay for their make up or not. But I don't know how to go about doing it similarly with the guys - could we just set a budget and say anything over that they'll have to pay themselves? I feel so cheeky but we'll have to do it if the bridal party is that big!

That's a good point Tasha, the guest list is altogether 115 I think so it's a big-ish wedding. Do you think that'd be ok? Honest opinions are very welcome!


----------



## Tasha

Yeah I think that is the fair way to do it tbh. Give the men a budget and then over they deal with the extra. 

With a wedding that size, that many is absolutely fine IMO.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I think it's fine for a wedding that big too :) my suits were £86 each to hire just to give you an idea xx


----------



## emyandpotato

xemmax said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> I actually wanted maxi dresses but I like the midi. I haven't even decided on how many bridesmaids yet (I want 5 but have only asked 2 so far). The 2 bridesmaids I currently have both prefer maxi as they don't like their legs.
> 
> If I have 5 bridesmaids I really would like them matching but they all have such different body shapes and heights that I think it would be hell to find one dress that fits all, so I'm open to having different dresses.
> 
> Now we are having a bit of a nightmare with the bridal party anyway - Nick can't cut his list down from 5 ushers and a best man. We both feel its too many but they're all such good friends and family. What do we do?! Would it look like a circus if he had them all and I had 5 bridesmaids? The costs would be insane too :dohh:

I'd just go for it. It's your day and I think it's such a lovely thing to be able to have so many people you're close to included, and it's wonderful to be able to remember having _too many_ friends :haha: Cost wise how about just letting ushers wear a suit they own and buy them each a matching tie?


----------



## xemmax

Thanks girls!

Mummy May where did you hire your suits from? DF thought it might be cheaper to buy high street suits but he has very.. shall we say.. specific taste (as in annoying as hell because his attention to detail is insane so nothing is ever just right) and for a basic suit that he liked even at Topman was £140+.. totally out of budget if he needs 6 of them, plus one for my dad :dohh:

emy that's so true! And that's a good idea.. I don't mind mismatching suits although I'd be scared someone would show up in a horrible one :blush:


----------



## emyandpotato

xemmax said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> Mummy May where did you hire your suits from? DF thought it might be cheaper to buy high street suits but he has very.. shall we say.. specific taste (as in annoying as hell because his attention to detail is insane so nothing is ever just right) and for a basic suit that he liked even at Topman was £140+.. totally out of budget if he needs 6 of them, plus one for my dad :dohh:
> 
> emy that's so true! And that's a good idea.. I don't mind mismatching suits although I'd be scared someone would show up in a horrible one :blush:

You could always set a general rule like they all have to be navy/grey etc, and ask well in advance what they're wearing so you can just check they're okay. I think that ushers can go quite unnoticed though really, and if you and your OH, LO, and BMs look great then no one will notice them unless they look ridiculous.


----------



## Jo_Bean

I think it would look better if you had 5 bridesmaids to go with his 5 ushers. If you only have 2 if could be a bit one sided. 

I think the photos would look lovely too. 

If it were me, I would have matching dresses if it was 2 bridesmaids but if you had 5, I love to see the same material or colour but in individual styles. Maybe they would be prepared to pay towards their dresses if they were made to fit their shapes?

Did you see Peaches Geldof's wedding? Her bridesmaids all had different styles dresses. They were ivory, but I liked the styling. It seemed classy but laid back.

I think there's something very stylish about embracing differences. If you can't get things to match perfectly, I would always make it look delivberately different, just so people know it was a conscious decision.


----------



## emyandpotato

^^ I'm another who's a big fan of different dresses.


----------



## xemmax

I think you're right there actually emy, will have a chat with Nick and see what he thinks!

I'm totally with you on that Jo - I've always wanted different dresses but if I have 5 I thought it would look better to have them looking more similar. I definitely want different colours if possible so matching material is a good idea!

The chances of me finding 5 dresses I like are pretty slim though :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hmmm yes. It might be a bit difficult to find them like that. What about getting them made? It's not always as expensive as it might seem. Then all you have to do is pick the material and styles.


----------



## emyandpotato

Have you seen Ghost dresses? They cost a lot but they're gorgeous flattering cuts and all sort of go together even though styles are different.


----------



## emyandpotato

Or something like Two Birds.


----------



## xemmax

Wow just looked up Ghost, I am blown away! Too beautiful and just what I want. Too much though :( I know what you mean about them complementing each other so well, so stunning.

I thought about having them made but the only site I've found and loved is Maid to Measure and the dresses are £200ish, way too much for me. Maybe I could find a local dressmaker though, I didn't actually think of that before so thanks. I'm always scared in case I don't like what they make but I think I'm just being silly!


----------



## Jo_Bean

We had an amazing local dressmaker do our alterations at the last minute (long story about nearly losing dresses and the shop lady doing a runner and arriving and being altered the day before the wedding)

But anyway... She showed us her portfolio of dresses she had made and they were amazing. And didn't work out that expensive in the end.


----------



## Tasha

There will probably be a few in your area, like Jo look at their profile. Also ask local friends, you will probably find someone who can recommend one then you will know they are trustworthy.


----------



## xemmax

Thanks girls, definitely going to research local dressmakers! Jo, that sounds like a very stressful run up to a wedding... fingers crossed I manage to avoid such dramas :haha:

Took Oli to a fairy tale weekend at a castle near us and ended up asking the balloon modeler to do a couple of hours at the wedding! He quoted us a really good price and the kids were absolutely nuts for him. I'm really keen to make the day fun for the kids. When do you guys think having a children's entertainer like this would slot into the day? I was thinking after the speeches and right at the beginning of the reception.. 6.30ish. Is that too late? Don't really want balloon animals kicking around during the wedding breakfast.

Also, looked everywhere for a gramophone to hire and found this one...
https://www.warwickshire-wedding-planner.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/touch-of-vintage.jpg

....and the supplier also has a Georgian post box. We originally saw the modern post boxes at a wedding fair and Nick loved them but they were just a little too modern for our theme, so I'm happy we've found this for guests to place their cards in (would have preferred white but you can't have everything)

https://i.ebayimg.com/t/Cast-Iron-GR-Post-Box-Royal-mail-red-/00/s/MTAyNFg3Njg=/$(KGrHqJHJBsE60e3tm7QBO3+!wng2!~~60_12.JPG


----------



## kmbabycrazy

New stalker but re the bridesmaids and ushers numbers we're having the same. OH is having his 4 brothers as ushers and my son as his best man and I will be having 5 bridesmaids and DD as a flower girl x


----------



## xemmax

kmbabycrazy said:


> New stalker but re the bridesmaids and ushers numbers we're having the same. OH is having his 4 brothers as ushers and my son as his best man and I will be having 5 bridesmaids and DD as a flower girl x

Ahh that makes me feel better, thank you! How adorable that he is having your son as his best man, :cloud9: is your son really excited to do it?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah he tells everyone whenever the wedding gets brought up, even though they already know. At first he told everyone he was 'best boy' it was too cute. xx


----------



## Mummy May

kmbabycrazy said:


> Yeah he tells everyone whenever the wedding gets brought up, even though they already know. At first he told everyone he was 'best boy' it was too cute. xx

Totally OT but how on earth have I never realised you had a son?! Lol!! Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't know lol it says so right there in my sig haha x


----------



## xemmax

kmbabycrazy said:


> Yeah he tells everyone whenever the wedding gets brought up, even though they already know. At first he told everyone he was 'best boy' it was too cute. xx

Oh my god that is adorable! Oli is going to be our ringbearer and he'll be almost 4 so I'm hoping he'll be able to get excited about having a proper role :)


----------



## xemmax

We decided a long time ago we definitely wanted a sweet table and looked at hiring a vintage sweet shop but they are soo expensive, so I decided I'll just do it myself. Looked at sweet jars and they were also a lot, unless we got plastic ones, though I wasn't sure whether they'd look ok. 

Anyway I started to look for antique glassware and figured I could get a load and make a beautiful display, and I just won this on eBay...

https://i.ebayimg.com/t/BIG-COLLECTION-OF-ANTIQUE-GLASSWARE-BOWLS-DISHES-JUGS-BOTTLES-DECANTER-VGC-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/IPcAAOxymnRSDOLd/$(KGrHqJ,!nYFIJ61lfvsBSDOLceyNw~~60_12.JPG

... for £10! Most dating from 1930s and prior. Even if we only just a few pieces and give the rest to a charity shop it's so worth it. :happydance:

I'm going to get a couple of large cut glass jars and some antique scales and then I should be done :)


----------



## louandivy

Emma you have such a good eye for this stuff - the wedding is going to be so beautiful! And a SWEET TABLE? This is unbelievably exciting...


----------



## xemmax

Ahh thanks love, so happy I got all of that for such a good price! And yesssssss I am equally as excited about the sweet table, I know they say the bride doesn't usually get to eat/drink much but I am definitely going to prove that theory wrong


----------



## louandivy

Pah fuck that - it is YOUR celebration I will be feeding you lemon drops and forcing shots in your hand! Did people drink shots in the 1930s? :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Shots of martini daaaarling! Are we allowed to get you drunk!? :haha:

The balloon modelling sounds amazing! 6.30pm sounds perfect, definitely not too late x


----------



## xemmax

Yessss this all sounds marvelous, and of course Lauryn that is your mission! This is why you beauties are invited :haha: 

Ahh awesome I still need to book the balloon modeler, he is so good. It'll keep the kids quiet while we're drinking :drunk:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mission accepted :wine: excited!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Wow that's a good price. We're having a candy buffet too and making our own it's so much cheaper. They're all very pretty pieces too x


----------



## xemmax

kmbabycrazy said:


> Wow that's a good price. We're having a candy buffet too and making our own it's so much cheaper. They're all very pretty pieces too x

Thanks hun, I'm really pleased! What are you using for yours? x


----------



## xemmax

One year to go! :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy May

I started collecting glassware too, you can get it so cheaply on car boots and stuff and IMO looks better than the modern stuff xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We're using something similar but like this 

https:// https://pinterest.com/pin/82753711875590607/


----------



## Mummy May

That's cool! Cx


----------



## xemmax

kmbabycrazy said:


> We're using something similar but like this
> 
> https:// https://pinterest.com/pin/82753711875590607/

I absolutely love that, I've bookmarked it!


----------



## xemmax

This time next year we'll be saying our vows :)

I hope the weather is as good as it is today!


----------



## Tasha

Yay for one year.

They are lovely Emma.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

xemmax said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> We're using something similar but like this
> 
> https:// https://pinterest.com/pin/82753711875590607/
> 
> I absolutely love that, I've bookmarked it!Click to expand...

I know I've already bought some candle sticks to use. Just a couple because they were in the sale at matalan.


----------



## xemmax

Bought these Boots of Nottingham scales on eBay to use on the sweet table.. we live super close to the Boots site so it's a nice touch (plus we just wanted some antique scales for the kitchen)!

https://i.ebayimg.com/t/vintage-traditional-Boots-of-Nottingham-scales-set-of-brass-bell-weights-/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/2bkAAMXQBlJR9BYY/$T2eC16J,!)QE9s3HEEncBR9BY(0cqQ~~60_12.JPG


I still have 10lbs to lose but I've bitten the bullet and booked an appointment at a bridal shop for October because they have offered to order in these two Jenny Packham dresses for me to try on and I just couldn't turn down the opportunity...

https://www.whimsicalwonderlandweddings.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/includes_img_collections_1315122650_13536488_JPB417-Willow.jpg
https://www.carinabcouture.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/mimosa-jenny-packham-carina-baverstock.jpeg

Plus they already stock this one which I adore..
https://www.highsocietybridal.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/esme.jpg

BUT I last night emailed a different boutique to try and book in for September when they are unveiling Packham's new 2014 collection, because I saw this and I just love it...
https://s4.youandyourwedding.co.uk/uploads/images/gallerymain/72551.jpg

Her new collection is just unreal, I couldn't wait, I just want to see and feel it all! 

I AM SO EXCITED! I really haven't been that excited about the dress but now I can't wait.. will hopefully go to the first appointment with just my mum as I think it'll be a really nice thing to share with her alone, and then the second appointment at least 1 of my bridesmaids will come too. Eeeeeeek too excited!


----------



## louandivy

Urghhh I love the first dress so fucking much it is perfection! Which one are you leaning towards?


----------



## xemmax

Ahh the first is so beautiful isn't it?! It's my current favourite but it's from the 2012 collection so just awaiting their response on whether they can get it for me! It's the most beautiful dress I've seen but I'd need a modesty panel as I really don't want something that low cut.

Definitely going to try to keep an open mind though, I have no idea what will suit me!


----------



## Jo_Bean

not long now!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG it's been almost a year since you wrote in here Emma! Can't wait for the wedding :wohoo:


----------

